# Huntin man driveler.............156



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe thisn will work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

fail...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff going to get banded.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fail...



Puter keeps restarting post some music


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

we gonna miss you Wiclyff


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

They was laughing at the fuzzy guy at work on GON.. I joined in. It was so funny.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Good one hankfun


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks hgh that was the song I was trying to post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

thats cliffs link, i just embedded it
C yall later


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

later hgh, think my puter is sick


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Good one cliff.. The fishing song is a good one too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Me thanks Pooh got banded . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> later hgh, think my puter is sick



keebs would tell you to try restarting it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Quack.. Only you bro.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

That song was hilarious


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

You did good Wycliff!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me thanks Pooh got banded . .



I posted a thread about it



gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs would tell you to try restarting it.



Don't have to it keeps doing it itself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Quack.. Only you bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You did good Wycliff!



 Ms Crickett, you like da Pooh???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me thanks Pooh got banded . .



Yep.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Quack = Bama


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.





Crap,  Pooh just wanted to be friends??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff my pops is a big spender.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Madduck is here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't nobody let hmd03 see this, but somebody want's a "beaver" attractrant. . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Wycliff my pops is a big spender.




That's the funniest thing you ever posted


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't nobody let hmd03 see this, but somebody want's a "beaver" attractrant. . .



link


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

No comment . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That's the funniest thing you ever posted



Lols.. He told me he was going broke this weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't nobody let hmd03 see this, but somebody want's a "beaver" attractrant. . .



Holy moly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Trappin Forum . . .



Bevas are da debil, unless you duck hunt . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Lols.. He told me he was going broke this weekend.



 well it is Christmas time


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trappin Forum . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Bevas are da debil, unless you duck hunt . .



yeah they flooded about 5 acres behind my pond


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Quack got me loling  in the beaver thread


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2014)

Stay out of the beaver thread. We got Mods on every power line and pivot.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Stay out of the beaver thread. We got Mods on every power line and pivot.



Got it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Missed the memo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Stay out of the beaver thread. We got Mods on every power line and pivot.





Pewpewpew . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Been on this forum fo 7 yrs, still here . .. thanks .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Migmack done banded me once today I'm good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Pookie has spoken . . .



Ain't NO beva here  . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Pookie + beva=s


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Count me gone, good night bros..


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

Holy cow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bout time.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

good nite Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Holy cow!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time.





Wycliff said:


> good nite Quack






Whaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time.





Really???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really???


 yes, really, you need to answer your pm's!
Wycliff........... uuumm, dude, not bad for a newb, but you'll get better, I just *know* it!  And yes, YOU restart your computer, don't let it do it on it's own, show it who's the boss!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Redirt getz hot stuff from Kebbzzzzzzzz...




I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

I'ma garden tool . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma garden tool . . .



It happens


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma garden tool . . .



Go to bed.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Redirt getz hot stuff from Kebbzzzzzzzz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quack, Quack, Quack, settle down, you KNOW better'n that.......... you always gonna be my favorite guinea pig!!!!  You know you gotz the inside connection!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma garden tool . . .


but you da best one in da shed.............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>





Wycliff said:


>





Wycliff said:


>


 you haz goooood taste in muzic!

ok, left ova's again............. soooo


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm here... What I miss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy TurkeyEve to all the drivelers.   Seems too quiet must be all the turkeys are hiding to keep their heads.

What is it about dabeav that pookie wanted it to himself?
Why is Quack a rake?

Questions to find answers to.

Must have coffee to do research.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gobblin did you sleep at all last night????  Good Morning BOD as I see that you have slipped in here as well.


You are right.  It is HUMP DAY Turkey Eve and all of the dang turkeys are out protesting about nothing.

A cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee does sound good this morning.  I went out to get the morning newspaper and lo and behold,  the "ark" was tied up to my mailbox.  I am tired of this rain because I can't do any work with this much moisture in the air and I've got a customer waiting for the processed goods.   


I am signing an Executive order that anybody that protests will NOT get anymore Welfare, EBT Cards, or anything else Free in the future.  Yep, maybe that will be a good start to stop this bovine excrement.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

mernin everyone!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning.. I should have bought new wipers yesterday. Blew one out on the way to work this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

I like my new avatars


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning, i like Bloods new avatar.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

i wish i was in Tifton; Lawrenceville isn't BEAUTIFUL


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

I see blue skies, first time since Sat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i wish i was in Tifton; Lawrenceville isn't BEAUTIFUL



You got some good trout fishing right around the corner in Lawrenceville!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I see blue skies, first time since Sat.



Sober up for a day did ya...


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

which corner?


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i wish i was in Tifton; Lawrenceville isn't BEAUTIFUL



betta than Lanta ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

I saw in the news where protesters shut down The downtown connector in atlanta and had a moment of silence at the cnn center. They dont even know the guy. Idjits.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You got some good trout fishing right around the corner in Lawrenceville!





hdm03 said:


> which corner?




Oh, just drive three more streets up and take a left.  Johnny's Fish Market is right there on the corner!!!!  They have lots of trout for "sale" and you get to fish around to find which ones that you want.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i like Bloods new avatar.


XX2


hdm03 said:


> i wish i was in Tifton; Lawrenceville isn't BEAUTIFUL


Tifton is awesome!!


mudracing101 said:


> I see blue skies, first time since Sat.



  Yes Sir, FINALLY!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

morning lil fella


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 26, 2014)

Wth is this?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

what is wth?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 26, 2014)

Say?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 26, 2014)

Answer me!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

I forgot..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Here we go



whee we going?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 26, 2014)

Screw it!! Fed up with no answers


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Wth is this?



I would say welcome to the campfire, but i see youve been a member since 2004, so welcome back. If ya need anything just ask Homo3.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Screw it!! Fed up with no answers



could you repeat the question?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Screw it!! Fed up with no answers



bye


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

see ya


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Screw it!! Fed up with no answers



BROWNING7WSM = Need anger mgmt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 26, 2014)

Aint  talkin to no homo


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

he's a grouchy lil feller


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> BROWNING7WSM = Need anger mgmt



Thats Nics department.  Hdm03 causes anger, he doesnt resolve it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Aint  talkin to no homo



sounds like you need a hug, that IS hdm03s department


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 26, 2014)

Carry on driverlers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

15 (3 members and 12 guests)
Goodness browning brung all the guest with him/her and 2 ninjas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Browning7wsm browning7wsm ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Popcorn Anyone?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sounds like you need a hug, that IS hdm03s department






hdm03, please for the love of all that is holy go give that fella a hug, send a pm.....do something


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Carry on driverlers



see ya later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Kang blocker!!!






Morning maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 good morning to you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2014)

Will somebody in west Georgia PLEASE send me some of that much needed sunshine and also send some wind so that it might dry up some of this wet stuff.  Dang, it is still a steady rain falling here in Augusta.  

I'm afraid to take off my "floaties" yet because the ark is still floating around  in the neighborhood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I like my new avatars



Love it!  She's beautiful blood.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Will somebody in west Georgia PLEASE send me some of that much needed sunshine and also send some wind so that it might dry up some of this wet stuff.  Dang, it is still a steady rain falling here in Augusta.
> 
> I'm afraid to take off my "floaties" yet because the ark is still floating around  in the neighborhood.



  you dont float off


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Will somebody in west Georgia PLEASE send me some of that much needed sunshine and also send some wind so that it might dry up some of this wet stuff.  Dang, it is still a steady rain falling here in Augusta.
> 
> I'm afraid to take off my "floaties" yet because the ark is still floating around  in the neighborhood.





It's dry and sun shining in the 30117 this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin!


blood on the ground said:


> I like my new avatars


 that's a keeper!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

hay..........y'all need to check out my FB post about lil dert............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> that's a keeper!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



 turkey eve


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> that's a keeper!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay..........y'all need to check out my fb post about lil dert............



fb?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay..........y'all need to check out my FB post about lil dert............





mudracing101 said:


> turkey eve


 I KNOW!!


hdm03 said:


> Hey


 Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay..........y'all need to check out my FB post about lil dert............


 I got chill bumps reading it!!  Congrats to da boy!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats to lil dirt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay..........y'all need to check out my FB post about lil dert............




Get to see him play some more=AWESOME


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Dirt= proud pappy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

lols


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

Post it on MySpace Dirt so I can see it


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

parc?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh?



yes?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

Not fun when you want to order a Christmas present and EVERY SINGLE site that carries it is SOLD OUT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> parc?



backerds. 


movement.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> giggle



- the toot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> - the toot.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not fun when you want to order a Christmas present and EVERY SINGLE site that carries it is SOLD OUT.



It's ok Miz hawnet, I don't mind if it's a lil late gettin' to my house. I just appreciate the thought


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> It's ok Miz hawnet, I don't mind if it's a lil late gettin' to my house. I just appreciate the thought



Just don't be checking too often, it's probably gonna be a year or so before they are back in stock. 
But, thank you for your patients.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just don't be checking too often, it's probably gonna be a year or so before they are back in stock.
> But, thank you for your patients.



I just know it's gonna be the best gift ever!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2014)

I see rydert down thera....


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

Dirt be reading back.......he's a slow reader


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

His wife tells me all the time that he's just slow in general


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I see rydert down thera....



strang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

somebody put a pic in the toes thread.

where's the throw up smiley.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

I kilt da dribler.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

ugly feets do that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ugly feets do that



Made ya look.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

you dirty crook.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

you stole my mama's pocketbook.


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got chill bumps reading it!!  Congrats to da boy!





T.P. said:


> Congrats to lil dirt!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Get to see him play some more=AWESOME





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dirt= proud pappy





mudracing101 said:


> Dirt





thanks y'all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

you turned it in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

you turned it out.


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

do what?............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

you turned it into sour kraut.


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

slllooooowwwww...........


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

alrighty then


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Made ya look.




nope didnt look. but you said throwup so I skipped out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Days


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nope didnt look. but you said throwup so I skipped out


crap, i had to look.. id get feet implants.. 


Migmack said:


> Happy Days



Fonzy? that you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap, i had to look.. id get feet implants..
> 
> 
> Fonzy? that you?



You need leg extenders


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Im da fonz of fun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You need leg extenders






that aint funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Where's The Boss, i done found some of his pics.


Dirt was right, he's got the top three fastest chickens on the East coast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

yall take a minute, when your alone, and read the newest post about Grant.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's The Boss, i done found some of his pics.
> View attachment 816068
> View attachment 816069
> Dirt was right, he's got the top three fastest chickens on the East coast.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall take a minute, when your alone, and read the newest post about Grant.



sad.....very sad.  can't imagine what they are going through


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Charlies chicken hat is right down funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sad.....very sad.  can't imagine what they are going through



I know how hard it was seeing Gage in the hospital for 3 weeks.  Poor Grant and his family have been dealing with this for much longer.  Man, I wouldnt wish that on anyone.  Seeing someone with cancer is a sad thing.  Seeing a child dealing with it  is so much worse.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Charlies chicken hat is right down funny


 fit's him to a "T" doncha think?


hdm03 said:


> sad.....very sad.  can't imagine what they are going through


They are one strong family, I'll give them that........ I know they don't feel like it, but they are...... I just plain hate it for them.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know how hard it was seeing Gage in the hospital for 3 weeks.  Poor Grant and his family have been dealing with this for much longer.  Man, I wouldnt wish that on anyone.  Seeing someone with cancer is a sad thing. _* Seeing a child dealing with it  is so much worse.*_


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

hfh.......you ain't right......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh.......you ain't right......



what did i do?


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what did i do?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9121813&postcount=43


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9121813&postcount=43



 oh, that.
Just be glad I didnt post the rest of what I was thinking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

nutter butter cookies for lunch, YUMMY IN MY TUMMY GOOD!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

just me and wifi here now


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon everyone.



Howdy WiFi


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Ill tell yall, I love/hate Thanksgiving.  The food, the nip in the air, family being together.  Hearing older family members telling stories.  Remembering passed loved ones. Watching the Thanks giving day parade.  Catching up with folks jut enjoying time with people.  
I hate it cause there is always that one family member that noone likes that shows up and makes things awkward. The one that complains about stuff, poor mouths, loud annoying...  grrrr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



hung over?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Everyone in my family is always late.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Everyone in my family is always late.



alot of folks pregnant during thanksgiving?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> alot of folks pregnant during thanksgiving?



LOL that was 19 year ago with my family. Two prego sisters fighting over food and crying.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> LOL that was 19 year ago with my family. Two prego sisters fighting over food and crying.



  bet yall stayed out their way


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't mess with my sisters... They know how to throw down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I don't mess with my sisters... They know how to throw down.



I got 3 sisters.  2 are, well, um, they are ROUGH.  my youngest sister is great. just got a smart mouth.  Then again.  My 2 oldest sisters are 10-13 years older than me and my youngest sister is 15 years younger..


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell yall, I love/hate Thanksgiving.  The food, the nip in the air, family being together.  Hearing older family members telling stories.  Remembering passed loved ones. Watching the Thanks giving day parade.  Catching up with folks jut enjoying time with people.
> I hate it cause there is always that one family member that noone likes that shows up and makes things awkward. The one that complains about stuff, poor mouths, loud annoying...  grrrr



try not to be "that" family member this year................


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell yall, I love/hate Thanksgiving.  The food, the nip in the air, family being together.  Hearing older family members telling stories.  Remembering passed loved ones. Watching the Thanks giving day parade.  Catching up with folks jut enjoying time with people.
> I hate it cause there is always that one family member that noone likes that shows up and makes things awkward. The one that complains about stuff, poor mouths, loud annoying...  grrrr



We went to my hubby's Stepdad's one year for Thanksgiving. I will NEVER forget it. We were standing in the line to get to the food & right in front of us was my hubby's stepdad's older son & his new woman. They was makin out in the food line.  I'm talking tongues down each others throats.....NASTY!!! And to make it worse(& no offense to anyone) but these two are so grotesquely obese.....lawd have mercy....it was just sooooo wrong!!!! I didn't wanna eat after having to watch that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> try not to be "that" family member this year................


Im actually the one that EVERYONE loves   Its my charming personality 


Crickett said:


> We went to my hubby's Stepdad's one year for Thanksgiving. I will NEVER forget it. We were standing in the line to get to the food & right in front of us was my hubby's stepdad's older son & his new woman. They was makin out in the food line.  I'm talking tongues down each others throats.....NASTY!!! And to make it worse(& no offense to anyone) but these two are so grotesquely obese.....lawd have mercy....it was just sooooo wrong!!!! I didn't wanna eat after having to watch that.



It was nice seeing you there.  Dont worry, Weve lost weight since then.  Itll not be so repulsive next time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett don't like chunky lubbin in the buffet line..


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We went to my hubby's Stepdad's one year for Thanksgiving. I will NEVER forget it. We were standing in the line to get to the food & right in front of us was my hubby's stepdad's older son & his new woman. They was makin out in the food line.  I'm talking tongues down each others throats.....NASTY!!! And to make it worse(& no offense to anyone) but these two are so grotesquely obese.....lawd have mercy....it was just sooooo wrong!!!! I didn't wanna eat after having to watch that.



sounds like to me they were just werkin up an............appetite ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett has Cacomorphobia


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im actually the one that EVERYONE loves   Its my charming personality
> 
> 
> It was nice seeing you there.  Dont worry, Weve lost weight since then.  Itll not be so repulsive next time.



I would still be bothered by it if y'all did that overweight or not.  GET A ROOM!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett don't like chunky lubbin in the buffet line..



No No  GET A ROOM!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> sounds like to me they were just werkin up an............appetite ....




GAG.....



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett has Cacomorphobia



Juat???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Cricket went the the lampoon's thanks giving.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I would still be bothered by it if y'all did that overweight or not.  GET A ROOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No No  GET A ROOM!!!!



The kitchen is a room silly, noone made yall watch us, sheesh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

BTW, crickett, we purchased a booster seat for you this year  
Your welcome


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

chunky people need loving too........just axe Mud


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

whats all this barroom talk?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know; but there will be no more warnings


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

white chicken chili.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

4 threads is making me dizzy


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

make ya slap yo mama


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

What the!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell yall, I love/hate Thanksgiving.  The food, the nip in the air, family being together.  Hearing older family members telling stories.  Remembering passed loved ones. Watching the Thanks giving day parade.  Catching up with folks jut enjoying time with people.
> I hate it cause there is always that one family member that noone likes that shows up and makes things awkward. The one that complains about stuff, poor mouths, loud annoying...  grrrr


See below



rydert said:


> try not to be "that" family member this year................






hdm03 said:


> chunky people need loving too........just axe Mud



Yeah , chunky people need..... hey


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

po mud.......fuzzy stole that from him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

I KNEW betta than to visit the toe thread..


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett + Home Depot = 


They lost my order for my PAID for dishwasher!!! Was suppose to be delivered today!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> The kitchen is a room silly, noone made y'all watch us, sheesh







havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW, crickett, we purchased a booster seat for you this year
> Your welcome



It better be leather or I'm sending it back. And it better have cup holders.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Crickett + Home Depot =
> 
> 
> They lost my order for my PAID for dishwasher!!! Was suppose to be delivered today!!!
> ...


He's just pickin on you to divert the attention that he has to use a step up ladder to see over his counter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Crickett + Home Depot =
> 
> 
> They lost my order for my PAID for dishwasher!!! Was suppose to be delivered today!!!
> ...


uh, plstic but we can get cup holdersfor you 


mudracing101 said:


> He's just pickin on you to divert the attention that he has to use a step up ladder to see over his counter.



  ok that one was funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett gonna go off at the depot


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Crickett + Home Depot =
> They lost my order for my PAID for dishwasher!!! Was suppose to be delivered today!!!
> 
> It better be leather or I'm sending it back. And it better have cup holders.


I do not care to shop at HD........ Lowe's? I can walk around all day & spend all my future lottery winnings!


blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!


Yo! Blood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

I gotz thangs to do, just no motivation to do 'em.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

quack=prokrastenader


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett gonna go off at the depot



Nope. I sent hubby to handle it. I would get the Po Po called on me. 



Keebs said:


> I do not care to shop at HD........ Lowe's? I can walk around all day & spend all my future lottery winnings!
> 
> Yo! Blood!



Lowe's didn't have the dishwasher in our budget so we went to HD instead. Now they are saying we never paid for it. HEEELLLOOO we have a RECIEPT!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I do not care to shop at HD........ Lowe's? I can walk around all day & spend all my future lottery winnings!
> 
> Yo! Blood!


Howdy good lookin!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz thangs to do, just no motivation to do 'em.


Good reason to start drankin... Then you can blame it on the.. A A AAALKEHALL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!


Hey!


Keebs said:


> I do not care to shop at HD........ Lowe's? I can walk around all day & spend all my future lottery winnings!
> 
> Yo! Blood!



Same here. Loves Lowes. We have a Home Depot in town, but I drive to Athens for Lowes.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> Same here. Loves Lowes. We have a Home Depot in town, but I drive to Athens for Lowes.



We drove to Lowe's 1st. Hoped to have gotten one from there but nope. We had to stay within a budget since we are not the ones that actually paid for it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope. I sent hubby to handle it. I would get the Po Po called on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lowe's didn't have the dishwasher in our budget so we went to HD instead. Now they are saying we never paid for it. HEEELLLOOO we have a RECIEPT!!!



Honesty is the best policy Cricket!!! Now , repent and take back the stolen dishwasha!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

Alright see y'all later! 

Gotta go make Deviled eggs & dirt cake for tomorrow!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> Same here. Loves Lowes. We have a Home Depot in town, but I drive to Athens for Lowes.



Hello Mrs. Hawtness!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Honesty is the best policy Cricket!!! Now , repent and take back the stolen dishwasha!!!



I don't have a dishwasher! They didn't deliver it! Try & keep up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

The lowes in tifton STINKS. cant find help if you want it.  The Home Depot in Cordele is better in my opinion. More helpful.  Problem with laces like that is they dont pay enough to hire knowledgeable people in EVERY department


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't have a dishwasher! They didn't deliver it! Try & keep up!



Just go make the devils eggs!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

BOG done got snappy with crickett  

shes gonna kick his hiney


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

hey


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Alright see y'all later!
> 
> Gotta go make Deviled eggs & dirt cake for tomorrow!



I like dirt cake..........it's named after me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy good lookin!
> 
> 
> Good reason to start drankin... Then you can blame it on the.. A A AAALKEHALL


Now that song is stuck in my head. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG done got snappy with crickett
> 
> shes gonna kick his hiney



Naw. She'll fall backerds. 


the debil made me do it Crickett. It wasn't me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG done got snappy with crickett
> 
> shes gonna kick his hiney



Nope... Just keepin her in check iszaw! Watch how I roll ... I came in flirted with Keebs an Mrs H... Then pulled the sassy talk on Cricket... Boss man isin the house!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I like dirt cake..........it's named after me



I thought you were ryderT.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

watching bog


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you were ryderT.



you forgot the e.. ryderte..


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm ready to fry the bird I'm cooking tomorrow right now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope... Just keepin her in check iszaw! Watch how I roll ... I came in flirted with Keebs an Mrs H... Then pulled the sassy talk on Cricket... Boss man isin the house!!!



I thought KyDawg was the Boss


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

I should grow a mullet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought KyDawg was the Boss



That's different kind of boss... He be the ky boss!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought KyDawg was the Boss



KyD is Tony Danza?  Hes a double celeb.  His Tv career will never reach the hype of his chicken racin days tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> That's different kind of boss... He be the ky boss!



bidness in dafront partay in da back

hey wait..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I should grow a mullet!



Blood be brangin sexy back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack=prokrastenader




Been on the phone pricing scratch feed . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lowes in tifton STINKS. cant find help if you want it.  The Home Depot in Cordele is better in my opinion. More helpful.  Problem with laces like that is they dont pay enough to hire knowledgeable people in EVERY department





They should hire hom03, he's very knowlegeable and helpful.


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you were ryderT.


I  get confused ....I get called by so many names.........



havin_fun_huntin said:


> you forgot the e.. ryderte..



see what I mean?..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been on the phone pricing scratch feed . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That he is.  However, i dont think some of the folks there would appreciate his um, shall we say "friendly" attitude.  Might getfired for sending selfies to male cutomers and telling folks wifes hey


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

the "chat" thread got deleted...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I  get confused ....I get called by so many names.........
> 
> 
> 
> see what I mean?..........



that wasnt hard

really? you get no sympathy from me on that one.  At times i forget my screen name


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been on the phone pricing scratch feed . .
> 
> They should hire hom03, he's very knowlegeable and helpful.


you need to answer a pm............. I ax'd you a vewwy important question.............








GOTTA SHARE!!!!!!! LilD got a job!!!!!! Part time, but at least it will get her foot in the door & it's in the line of work that she is so drawn to!!!!  I am beyond tickled for her!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Grats for Lil D


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

They telling me to leave.



Ya'll have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

who's they?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

I need a they here to tell me to leave


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They telling me to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a good Thanksgiving!



Bye happy Thanksgivin


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

Whew, just in time


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2014)

I want to go home so i can go hunting.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Back to Helen.   The truck load of wood is unloaded so if you were waiting and wanting to help that project is complete but there is more.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

who's Helen and what does she look like?  Pics please.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey, any of ya'll ever heard of or own a MOVADO watch? Are they worth havin?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

never heard of such H22


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

let me know if you need anything else


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They telling me to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a good Thanksgiving!


 Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Back to Helen.   The truck load of wood is unloaded so if you were waiting and wanting to help that project is complete but there is more.


Safe travels to ya my frwiend & Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey, any of ya'll ever heard of or own a MOVADO watch? Are they worth havin?


Never heard of them, so I googled it for ya............. they think a lot of some of them!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

iffin i cant say it i dont need it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG done got snappy with crickett
> 
> shes gonna kick his hiney




She's gonna hafta jump up to do it . . 




Hornet22 said:


> Hey, any of ya'll ever heard of or own a MOVADO watch? Are they worth havin?






Yassir, VERY nice watches . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

wait, did quack really read back


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, did quack really read back


He IS bored!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

he aint drankin yet.  'least not enough


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs, tell J I said hello.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's gonna hafta jump up to do it . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's say a feller had one, model 866459, and wanted to trade for a SBE, how much boot to offer along wit da watch


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just go make the devils eggs!!!









havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG done got snappy with crickett
> 
> she's gonna kick his hiney










mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now that song is stuck in my head.
> 
> 
> Naw. She'll fall backerds.
> ...







Keebs said:


> GOTTA SHARE!!!!!!! LilD got a job!!!!!! Part time, but at least it will get her foot in the door & it's in the line of work that she is so drawn to!!!!  I am beyond tickled for her!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok y'all....Home Depot made things right  Getting a dishwasher this afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all....Home Depot made things right  Getting a dishwasher this afternoon.



thunk thats why your hubby married you  
Im teasing crickett.  Glad they made it right


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thunk thats why your hubby married you
> Im teasing crickett.  Glad they made it right


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all....Home Depot made things right  Getting a dishwasher this afternoon.



Whew. Glad you didn't have go all "Fergason" on'em miss cricky, they a lot closer than goin all the way to Lowe's


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Whew. Glad you didn't have go all "Fergason" on'em miss cricky, they a lot closer than goin all the way to Lowe's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

Mr22 be funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2014)

gave me duh giggles too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all....Home Depot made things right  Getting a dishwasher this afternoon.



Got cleared to leave at 4:31...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Got cleared to leave at 4:31...........



Keebs was 1minute late this mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Safe travels to ya my frwiend & Happy Thanksgiving!



Have a great Turkey day yourself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gave me duh giggles too



did they touch you inappropriately?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs was 1minute late this mornin.


You looked at my time card again, didn't you!??!


----------



## rydert (Nov 26, 2014)

Friends, I'm out..........Everyone have a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> Friends, I'm out..........Everyone have a great Thanksgiving!!!


 Catch ya later, tater!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm outta here too, ya'll have a safe & Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all....Home Depot made things right  Getting a dishwasher this afternoon.



Ain't never seen a house with 3 dishwashers!!! I only seen 2. .  Electric and woman powered!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

A woman ain't the dishwasher?


----------



## cramer (Nov 26, 2014)

Dert had to go wash dishes


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> A woman ain't the dishwasher?



Whachewtalkinbout... Willis!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Quiet up in hera


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

its little Wycliff "Happy Thanksgiving"


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Friends!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> its little Wycliff "Happy Thanksgiving"





Jeff C. said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Friends!!!



Happy thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good Morning and HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of you drivelers.

I hope that all of you will have a great Holiday today and hopefully will be sharing it with your family and friends.  May all of you have a safe day today as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2014)

Up early today EE.  Surely not going to try and work?  Well the coffee is hot and made


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Morning Gobble - thanks for the coffee
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2014)

cramer said:


> Morning Gobble - thanks for the coffee
> Happy Thanksgiving



Good morning to you too.   yw about the coffee it is always on.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 27, 2014)

Daughter in law invited me to Thanksgiving Dinner about 8 hours ago. Told her I was baking a ham. Said she already had a ham. Ax me may bring some collards if you feel like you need to bring something.  I got lots of collards in the garden and she knows it. She don't know I am about Greened out.  I like Collards least of all. I'll have to cook them out in the yard cause I don't want to stink up my house.  Kids. You gotta love them !


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up early today EE.  Surely not going to try and work?  Well the coffee is hot and made



Gobblin, 
I WILL BE WORKING BEGINNING AT 8 AM THIS MORNING.  Finally the rain went away yesterday after lunch so I picked up the shipment at the truck lines and will be processing it this morning.  Unfortunately, you can't process it with any moisture in the atmosphere because the material will absorb the moisture and ruin it.  It takes about 4 hours of very intensive physical labor to get it completed and packaged into sealed plastic bags.  I've got to get this delivered first thing on Monday morning.  I have been supplying this same item to this customer for 41 years now and they always pay their bills in less than 30 days.  


Late this afternoon, I will be having Thanksgiving dinner with my extended family and close friends in Lincolnton.  They ONLY let me bring 4-5 cans of OCEAN SPRAY CRANBERRY SAUCE and a BIG APPETITE.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> its little Wycliff "Happy Thanksgiving"



Happy Thanksgiving trout slayer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

EE is dedicated.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Y'all seen Nic?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> EE is dedicated.




When it comes to taking care of my customers, "Customer Service" is my middle name.  I will always do my best to find a way to meet their requirements because that is what pays my bills.  Good customers are hard to find so I take care of mine 24/7/365 and try my best to keep them happy. 




Migmack said:


> Y'all seen Nic?




A few days ago, Nic said that he was running off into the "wild blue yonder" for awhile.  I just wish that he would have taken the rest of us with him on that educational trip.  I surely would enjoy spending some time down there in his universe and really experiencing some of the sights that he has shown in his area.  Of course, just getting to meet him and Ms Redhead face to face would seem like Christmas came early.  I really do think that he is one of the very few people that I know that are "living the dream" and I admire him for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> its little Wycliff "Happy Thanksgiving"



Happy Thanksgiving lil Wy!!! 



Crickett said:


> Happy thanksgiving y'all!



Happy Thanksgiving Ms Crickky!!! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of you drivelers.
> 
> I hope that all of you will have a great Holiday today and hopefully will be sharing it with your family and friends.  May all of you have a safe day today as well.



Backatcha Mike, Happy Thanksgiving to you!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Up early today EE.  Surely not going to try and work?  Well the coffee is hot and made



Thanks for the coffee gobble, Happy Thanksgiving!



cramer said:


> Morning Gobble - thanks for the coffee
> Happy Thanksgiving



Happy Thanksgiving cramer!



Scrapy said:


> Daughter in law invited me to Thanksgiving Dinner about 8 hours ago. Told her I was baking a ham. Said she already had a ham. Ax me may bring some collards if you feel like you need to bring something.  I got lots of collards in the garden and she knows it. She don't know I am about Greened out.  I like Collards least of all. I'll have to cook them out in the yard cause I don't want to stink up my house.  Kids. You gotta love them !



Git-r-done Scrapy, Happy Thanksgiving!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> I WILL BE WORKING BEGINNING AT 8 AM THIS MORNING.  Finally the rain went away yesterday after lunch so I picked up the shipment at the truck lines and will be processing it this morning.  Unfortunately, you can't process it with any moisture in the atmosphere because the material will absorb the moisture and ruin it.  It takes about 4 hours of very intensive physical labor to get it completed and packaged into sealed plastic bags.  I've got to get this delivered first thing on Monday morning.  I have been supplying this same item to this customer for 41 years now and they always pay their bills in less than 30 days.
> 
> 
> Late this afternoon, I will be having Thanksgiving dinner with my extended family and close friends in Lincolnton.  They ONLY let me bring 4-5 cans of OCEAN SPRAY CRANBERRY SAUCE and a BIG APPETITE.



Dang EE, workin on the BIG meal day? You're gonna have a BIG appetite.



Migmack said:


> Happy Thanksgiving trout slayer.



Happy Thanksgiving Fuzz!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Howdy Wy......I think lil Wy likes this place!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah I think he does too 2 to two


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Got my turkey injected with Cajun injector Creole butter, all tied up with butcher twine and about to heat 3 gallons of grease in the yard.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Heads up Sams has a 3550 generator on sale for 199 for anyone wanting one


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Got my turkey injected with Cajun injector Creole butter, all tied up with butcher twine and about to heat 3 gallons of grease in the yard.



Sounds just like my bird


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Got my turkey injected with Cajun injector Creole butter, all tied up with butcher twine and about to heat 3 gallons of grease in the yard.



  

Somebody git the video camera out, Bama playin with FIRE!!

HEY Yall.......Watch this!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Bout to head over to older bros for Turkey, Ham, and all the fixins. Probably be 30- 40 people with all the kids and Grandkids. Lawd have Mercy.......

Got to head to Tallahassee tomorrow mornin first thing to work Fla/Fla St. game. Drive home Saturday night when it's over, then leave for Oklahoma Sunday mornin. 

Was going to go to Tuscaloosa for the Iron Bowl, but would have got home @ about 3:00 am Sunday morning. Not enough sleep before driving to Oklahoma.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Headin out....hope everyone has a great day filled with goodness and thankfulness for what we all have!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody git the video camera out, Bama playin with FIRE!!
> 
> HEY Yall.......Watch this!!!!



I've gotten pretty good at it over the years. Now, my first couple of times.....not so much. Set my driveway on fire the 1st time and burnt my bird the 2nd time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just finished up getting all of my work done this morning and now I can deliver it on Monday morning.

My back, legs, feet, and several other places are hurting now BUT I am going to take a shower and think about eating some bodacious turkey, ham, dressing, gravy, rolls, mac & cheese, english peas, butter beans, sweet potato balls, cranberry sauce along with all sorts of other side dishes and desserts later this evening.  


Catch ya'll later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2014)

Not only is bama playing with fire there is hot grease involved allsew, awlsoo, ahlso, too

Just finished chain sawing downed trees for four hours.  shoulders are talking to me.  Had wife and son dragging brush thankfully on Thanksgiving.   Ready for some feetbawl and a nap.  Not eating turkey and duck with the fixings until about 6 when everyone gets here.   By then shoe leather might taste okay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Let's say a feller had one, model 866459, and wanted to trade for a SBE, how much boot to offer along wit da watch





I wouldn't have a clue on what the trade in would be ??




Hope ya'll had a great Thanksgiving !!! 



Home alone getting ready to go to work...Wife 'pose to be brangin me a plate.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Gonna be a long one. .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a long one. .



Sho is Buddy!! Thankfully, I got today off after 4 long ones and got 6 more startin tomorrow morning. 

 I got broke up on that last one too. Wound up with a busted knee, elbow, and 3 stitches in the palm, at the base of my thumb. Took a hard fall down a couple of cement steps to the floor about 30" below....all on the left side.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho is Buddy!! Thankfully, I got today off after 4 long ones and got 6 more startin tomorrow morning.
> 
> I got broke up on that last one too. Wound up with a busted knee, elbow, and 3 stitches in the palm, at the base of my thumb. Took a hard fall down a couple of cement steps to the floor about 30" below....all on the left side.





Dangit man !!   Bet you're gonna be stoved up tomorrow.

Guess everythang else hurts too bad to be worried about the back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man !!   Bet you're gonna be stoved up tomorrow.
> 
> Guess everythang else hurts too bad to be worried about the back.



Naw....I still feel the back, especially after a 11.5 hr drive home yesterday from Ft Wayne, IN. in Thanksgiving traffic. This happened Tuesday night while we were tearing down after the show.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho is Buddy!! Thankfully, I got today off after 4 long ones and got 6 more startin tomorrow morning.
> 
> I got broke up on that last one too. Wound up with a busted knee, elbow, and 3 stitches in the palm, at the base of my thumb. Took a hard fall down a couple of cement steps to the floor about 30" below....all on the left side.



Dangitt man that sounds rough be careful in FL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....I still feel the back, especially after a 11.5 hr drive home yesterday from Ft Wayne, IN. in Thanksgiving traffic. This happened Tuesday night while we were tearing down after the show.






Leave all that stuff to the young guys Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a long one. .



Ya'll shutdown?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Dangitt man that sounds rough be careful in FL



It was the weirdest fall I've ever taken. It was actually 3 falls in 1. I hit 3 surfaces 3 different times. I was tryin to save the noggin and was rather successful.

 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Leave all that stuff to the young guys Chief.



I had my OLD buddy with me until Nashville, then I was alone to Atlanta.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll shutdown?




Yeah, I'm the only one around for miles.  Gotta bump the pipeline and through for the night. 






Jeff C. said:


> It was the weirdest fall I've ever taken. It was actually 3 falls in 1. I hit 3 surfaces 3 different times. I was tryin to save the noggin and was rather successful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chief go BOOM, BOOM, BOOM ..


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I'm the only one around for miles.  Gotta bump the pipeline and through for the night.
> 
> That would make for a looooonnnnng night
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

I bet he jumped up and looked around to see if anybody saw him . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Or brushed it off and acted like it was a dance move 
Chief break dancing


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet he jumped up and looked around to see if anybody saw him . .



 

There was about 200 folks in there just a gettin it. There was of my guys 3 ft away tryin to grab me, to no avail obviously. When I got up he said, "You just fell 3 times." 
   

It wasn't all that funny then, but later on(after several drinks) I got a good laugh at how it must have looked.

Another guy was about 3 ft away and instantly called one our crew head guys on the radio and said, "get over now, one of the guys just fell out of the stands."

I had to go straight to our Dr's office and get cleaned up and patched up and fill out an accident report.

Another one our backstage audio guys slipped on something wet on the polished floor and went down straight on the back of his head just before I went down.

My knee and elbow both have fluid on them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

You wouldn't believe the slips/trips and falls I've taken/seen over the years at work, first thing everybody does is jump up (if their not hurt) and look around to see who saw 'em !! 


Only thing that see me out here in the MON is the dog, or cat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> There was about 200 folks in there just a gettin it. There was of my guys 3 ft away tryin to grab me, to no avail obviously. When I got up he said, "You just fell 3 times."
> 
> 
> It wasn't all that funny then, but later on(after several drinks) I got a good laugh at how it must have looked.
> ...





Not trying to make light of it Chief, glad you're alright.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Man sounds like ya"ll had a rough nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Ther was about 4 guys in the immediate vicinity and everyone of them said, "Are you all right?" 

Uhhhhh....I can't say exactly what I said to them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not trying to make light of it Chief, glad you're alright.



Yall know me......fortunately none of these hurt when I laugh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Man sounds like ya"ll had a rough nite



Too big of a hurry to git to the bar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Rougher than Nekkid Twista !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Got ice on my knee now, elbo is next. I bled like a stuck pig from all three spots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rougher than Nekkid Twista !!



That probly what I looked like when I was fallin!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That probly what I looked like when I was fallin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Wy, are you workin tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got ice on my knee now, elbo is next. I bled like a stuck pig from all three spots.




Might wanna consider wrapping those up in a ACE bandaid on the next job, 'cause you know you're gonna bump something and hurt 'em.





Jeff C. said:


> Ther was about 4 guys in the immediate vicinity and everyone of them said, "Are you all right?"
> 
> Uhhhhh....I can't say exactly what I said to them.





Er uhm, I bet I can quote you exactly !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, are you workin tonight?



Not tonight, off till Tuesday night 

The only thing I'm workin on is blood thinners


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Quack ='s only one werkin . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ='s only one werkin . .



Well....the only one showing up


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might wanna consider wrapping those up in a ACE bandaid on the next job, 'cause you know you're gonna bump something and hurt 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are all wrapped over gauze.

I know you can.....verbatim!

 



Wycliff said:


> Not tonight, off till Tuesday night
> 
> The only thing I'm workin on is blood thinners



I iz too right now! 

I got my brother drivin me to Tallahassee tomorrow mornin and back saturday night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well....the only one showing up




Tru dat..just being here sucks with nuttin to do.



Jeff C. said:


> They are all wrapped over gauze.
> 
> I know you can.....verbatim!
> 
> ...




Least you ain't gotta drive !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Them nights with nuthin to do is worse than being busy the whole time, I hope you got a good book


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tru dat..just being here sucks with nuttin to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I was thinkin. I'm payin him purty good too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Them nights with nuthin to do is worse than being busy the whole time, I hope you got a good book




Yeah, I got some books and some movies.




Jeff C. said:


> That's exactly what I was thinkin. I'm payin him purty good too!





Figured you were, take the icepack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I got some books and some movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir, I am. I stopped at the pharmacy on the way home tonight and bought one of the old type bags with the screw on/off lid. I can stop just about anywhere and fill it with ice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I am. I stopped at the pharmacy on the way home tonight and bought one of the old type bags with the screw on/off lid. I can stop just about anywhere and fill it with ice.





Hmmm, good idea !!  Safe travels Chief and his bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Figured Chief would be watching LSU ???



'Bout time for WyJr..


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Figured Chief would be watching LSU ???
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bout time for WyJr..



Got him in the tub right now but probably when I go smoke


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Jag wanted me to tell yall about him peeing behind and up against the back of the deck just a while ago. While he was doing it a bird flew out from under it right at him and freaked him out....LOL.

Would have loved seein that!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag wanted me to tell yall about him peeing behind and up against the back of the deck just a while ago. While he was doing it a bird flew out from under it right at him and freaked him out....LOL.
> 
> Would have loved seein that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag wanted me to tell yall about him peeing behind and up against the back of the deck just a while ago. While he was doing it a bird flew out from under it right at him and freaked him out....LOL.
> 
> Would have loved seein that!






Did he pee on the bird ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did he pee on the bird ??



I think he pee'd everywhere. He came in here laughing for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I think he pee'd everywhere. He came in here laughing for about 20 minutes.






Jag ='s the mad pee'er .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Fire hose!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Too bad we don't live in Ferguson.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Catch yall later Quack and Wy.....I've got to get up early and go get a rental as soon as they open in the morning. I dropped a car off today, but wanted a van or SUV for this trip tomorrow and next week.

Hope yall had a good Thanksgiving today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall later Quack and Wy.....I've got to get up early and go get a rental as soon as they open in the morning. I dropped a car off today, but wanted a van or SUV for this trip tomorrow and next week.
> 
> Hope yall had a good Thanksgiving today!




Later Chief, ya'll be safe and leave the roller skates at home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later Chief, ya'll be safe and leave the roller skates at home.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Safe travels Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Keebs is lurkin, fixing to get on Chiefbro 'bout bustin his hiney . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>


 Oh yeah, you're on the right page!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag wanted me to tell yall about him peeing behind and up against the back of the deck just a while ago. While he was doing it a bird flew out from under it right at him and freaked him out....LOL.
> 
> Would have loved seein that!


That boy, I swaunee!
Chief, you take care, ya hear?!?!? Love ya, mean it, stay safe!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is lurkin, fixing to get on Chiefbro 'bout bustin his hiney . .


Just gettin settled in from the trip to Granma's........ I can't fuss at him, *stuff* happens, I just hope he heals quick & ok, ya'll all know when any of ya'll have stuff going on, I worry....... hence the monicker Nicodemus gave me........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Just gettin settled in from the trip to Granma's........ I can't fuss at him, *stuff* happens, I just hope he heals quick & ok, ya'll all know when any of ya'll have stuff going on, I worry....... hence the monicker Nicodemus gave me........





Hope ya'll had fun at Granma's, all yo sistas make it ??


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag wanted me to tell yall about him peeing behind and up against the back of the deck just a while ago. While he was doing it a bird flew out from under it right at him and freaked him out....LOL.
> 
> Would have loved seein that!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Good nite everyone


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll had fun at Granma's, all yo sistas make it ??


"Granma" is J's Mama......... "Dink" is my Mama......... J's mama isn't doing too good, so we went there.......... her sis came, we had a good visit, LilD stepped up for me & made the congealed salad I always make for my sis's and from the reports I got, she done good!
Ok, I'm outta here...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> "Granma" is J's Mama......... "Dink" is my Mama......... J's mama isn't doing too good, so we went there.......... her sis came, we had a good visit, LilD stepped up for me & made the congealed salad I always make for my sis's and from the reports I got, she done good!
> Ok, I'm outta here...........





Well alrighty then . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

'Bout time for GW and EE !!!  Got this one whupped !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I am. I stopped at the pharmacy on the way home tonight and bought one of the old type bags with the screw on/off lid. I can stop just about anywhere and fill it with ice.




Did it have a hose attached?   hdm probably had a couple to loan you.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for GW and EE !!!  Got this one whupped !!



Rolled over once this morning but the wood stove finally had to have wood as the air was getting chilly.

Well the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did it have a hose attached?   hdm probably had a couple to loan you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Laaaaawd I'm glad I wasn't drankin nuttin when I read the above !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2014)

Mornin Quackbro and gobblin!

Gobblin makin funnies early......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2014)

Dadgum elbo is worse this mornin.....woke me up several times last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, you're on the right page!
> 
> That boy, I swaunee!
> Chief, you take care, ya hear?!?!? Love ya, mean it, stay safe!



10-4, Love you too galfriend! 



Keebs said:


> Just gettin settled in from the trip to Granma's........ I can't fuss at him, *stuff* happens, I just hope he heals quick & ok, ya'll all know when any of ya'll have stuff going on, I worry....... hence the monicker Nicodemus gave me........



Uhhhh yeah......we do, *Ma Hen* bock bock bock!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Gonna put the tree up here in just a little while. 




Jeff C. said:


> Sho is Buddy!! Thankfully, I got today off after 4 long ones and got 6 more startin tomorrow morning.
> 
> I got broke up on that last one too. Wound up with a busted knee, elbow, and 3 stitches in the palm, at the base of my thumb. Took a hard fall down a couple of cement steps to the floor about 30" below....all on the left side.



Dang! Hope you're gonna be alright!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Let's go knock out anudder 12 hrs !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

You have fun with that I'm gonna sit here and sip on some Makers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's go knock out anudder 12 hrs !!



Take the alarm clock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> You have fun with that I'm gonna sit here and sip on some Makers




Nuttin wrong with that, gonna watch foosball all day tomorrow with some budzzz !!!  You hadn't done any hunting on your time off ?? 




gobbleinwoods said:


> Take the alarm clock.





Long as my relief man wakes me up in time to go home tomorrow, I'll be good !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin wrong with that, gonna watch foosball all day tomorrow with some budzzz !!!  You hadn't done any hunting on your time off ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Lil Wy has had a bad cough all week, so we've just stayed around the house


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2014)

Split 6loads of firewood today... I'm gonna be sore inda Mernin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> No Lil Wy has had a bad cough all week, so we've just stayed around the house




10-4.





blood on the ground said:


> Split 6loads of firewood today... I'm gonna be sore inda Mernin!!!





Hope you ain't gotta work tonight ??


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't think I should be my own bartender anymore tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I don't think I should be my own bartender anymore tonight





Chiefbro can hook you up with the Jag . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

I keep telling myself on the rocks and I keep forgetting the ice


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> You have fun with that I'm gonna sit here and sip on some Makers


That's some good stuff, and the bottle is pretty too..........


blood on the ground said:


> Split 6loads of firewood today... I'm gonna be sore inda Mernin!!!


Dude, you gonna be more than sore............ I so want a hydraulic or even better, electric splitter!


Wycliff said:


> I keep telling myself on the rocks and I keep forgetting the ice


 as cold as it is outside, I didn't need any ice settin by the fire with the neighbors.........


Gotta ask..... please offer up a prayer for a special family to me, my best friend from high school's Daddy passed away today.......... he was my hs basketball coach, my church league softball coach, he was even a justice of the peace and performed the ceremony for me & my ex.......I just keep running memories of him through my mind and kick myself for not going to see him lately.............


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's some good stuff, and the bottle is pretty too..........
> 
> Dude, you gonna be more than sore............ I so want a hydraulic or even better, electric splitter!
> 
> ...




Prayers sent, don't beat yourself up too bad over it life always seems to get in the way and you don't even realize it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's some good stuff, and the bottle is pretty too..........
> 
> Dude, you gonna be more than sore............ I so want a hydraulic or even better, electric splitter!
> 
> ...




You got 'em.




Wycliff said:


> Prayers sent, don't beat yourself up too bad over it life always seems to get in the way and you don't even realize it.




You're exactly right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Jeep started blowing cold air 'bout a half mile from work, thermostat ???





Gotta crick in my neck from lil nappy poo..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeep started blowing cold air 'bout a half mile from work, thermostat ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roll up the whinder.

I've had a crick in my neck going on a week.  Slept on a heating pad a couple nights and that didn't help.   

Don't beat yourself up Keebs.  Thoughts be with the family for their loss.

Well it is in the 20's again this morning IMBY.  I have burned a truck load of wood keeping the cabin less chilly this Thanksgiving.  When I get home it will time to cut and split some more firewood as the pile is dwindling rapidly in this weather when the stove is so hungry.

Well the coffee is hot so grab a cup before it cools off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Mornin GW, 'bout that time !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2014)

Mernin ...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's some good stuff, and the bottle is pretty too..........
> 
> Dude, you gonna be more than sore............ I so want a hydraulic or even better, electric splitter!
> 
> ...


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Prayers from here too,Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2014)

Thoughts for Keebs and prayers for the family.

How y'all is? Just waiting on about 2:30 before we do anything for the game. Never thought I'd say this, but GO Gators!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thoughts for Keebs and prayers for the family.
> 
> How y'all is? Just waiting on about 2:30 before we do anything for the game. Never thought I'd say this, but GO Gators!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

GT BAYBAY !!!!!!!!!!!!    Dwagzzzzz suck !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

Gonna be a lot more Gt fans on the forum


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Hopefully only true one's bro.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

A lot of lost bet look a likes too to two 2, that's the school my Dad wanted me to attend


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I lost the bet... sigh


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I lost the bet... sigh


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Gonna be a lot more Gt fans on the forum


Techmites!!





bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I lost the bet... sigh


I'm glad you honored your bet!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2014)

Good Sunday morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT BAYBAY !!!!!!!!!!!!    Dwagzzzzz suck !!!!



 CONGRATS to the Ramblin Wreck Quackbro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good Sunday morning



Well, Ok......not so much here though. Got home from Tallahassee @2:30, got up @ 6:30, and gettin ready to head to Tulsa/OKC for a few days. 

Mornin gobblein....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2014)

Just passin thru folks.....I'll holler at yall later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, Ok......not so much here though. Got home from Tallahassee @2:30, got up @ 6:30, and gettin ready to head to Tulsa/OKC for a few days.
> 
> Mornin gobblein....



Did you rent a van with wifi?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

How is everyone doing today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> How is everyone doing today



Main gate locked at work so I could not get in.    Sort of empathizing with Pelini.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks ya'll..........


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Main gate locked at work so I could not get in.    Sort of empathizing with Pelini.



So what does this mean are ya'll shutdown


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> So what does this mean are ya'll shutdown



Guess so until tomorrow morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm craving Turkey and dressing and all the sides......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you rent a van with wifi?



No, but I've got access to a tablet with 4g!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

Fluffy kilt a big ole buck !!!  Good rack and a big ole body, looks like the buck's been at GC's . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Wtg fluffy.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fluffy kilt a big ole buck !!!  Good rack and a big ole body, looks like the buck's been at GC's . . .



Fluffy's kind of deer  
Congrats Fluffy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

One of my neices wif a ole houng dog!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

That's too cute


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my neices wif a ole houng dog!!!!



Meant, hound dog, not a hung dog . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

I saw hound


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning internet is acting up.  On/off and repeat frustrating to say the least.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and BOD.  I know that BOD must be working and I guess that Gobblin must be waking up the chickens from a deep sleep as well.

Well Turkey Day has come and gone.  Now it is back to the hard grind of working for a living.  Got to have "blood work" done this morning and then get a shipment delivered this morning as well.

Coffee is Good to help get me awake this morning.  Unfortunately, I can't eat any breakfast this morning before having the blood work done so  I am just washing a load of laundry and reading the newspaper. :


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2014)

Quack, that is a pretty photo of your niece there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2014)

EE, well pb doesn't work well on iPhone so sharing coffee is not happening this morning.  Just as we'll huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

Almost time to go home!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

morning, just passing through


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> morning, just passing through



Wycliff = Carbon express


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

good morning folks!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

No deer so far from the front porch...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 1, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy...Time to go do something productive.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning, back to the grind. What i miss??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, back to the grind. What i miss??



You sure didn't miss that cow/deer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

H22 got a double this weekend! Meat in da freezer.


He's such a great provider.  Makes me proud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You sure didn't miss that cow/deer.



I've made some bad shots before but i made a perfect one on him. Best shot i've done in foreva. Dropped in his tracks and not one piece of meat was messed up.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've made some bad shots before but i made a perfect one on him. Best shot i've done in foreva. Dropped in his tracks and not one piece of meat was messed up.


 Go Fluffy!Go Fluffy!

Mornin Folks!  Hit the door runnin & getting caught up wiff co-workers!  I'm getting treated to breakfast, co-worker won some moo-lah on one of the lottery games!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got a double this weekend! Meat in da freezer.
> 
> 
> He's such a great provider.  Makes me proud.


Alriggghhtttt!!!!!!

 you know you've heard that death comes in 3's?? Yep, the third person has died........ all three were connected in one way or another to my high school days.............. but the third one was for sure a blessing, he had been suffering for a long while, bless his heart......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

cow killer?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Alriggghhtttt!!!!!!
> 
> you know you've heard that death comes in 3's?? Yep, the third person has died........ all three were connected in one way or another to my high school days.............. but the third one was for sure a blessing, he had been suffering for a long while, bless his heart......


Sorry to hear Keebs.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> cow killer?



Leroy?








Off to the dentist , get these chompers cleaned.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Alriggghhtttt!!!!!!
> 
> you know you've heard that death comes in 3's?? Yep, the third person has died........ all three were connected in one way or another to my high school days.............. but the third one was for sure a blessing, he had been suffering for a long while, bless his heart......



Sorry to hear that.
I had an awesome reunion with my high school besties Friday night. So fun to reconnect. Like we never grew up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Kebs, hate to hear bout your friends


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> I had an awesome reunion with my high school besties Friday night. So fun to reconnect. Like we never grew up.


 I saw the pic, you still look da bestest!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kebs, hate to hear bout your friends


 thanks.......... all three were parents of either classmates or within a few years of me......... all connected to our little private school that isn't even operating any more........


----------



## rydert (Dec 1, 2014)

hay.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.......



Hey


----------



## rydert (Dec 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey



dang that was a nice deer you kilt.......
did you tell everyone I said hey?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 1, 2014)

hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

hello


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cow killer?



Ant

Them thangs are scary. Ran over the first one I ever saw with my bicycle at Ga. Southern. That thing squealed like a pig.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hello



ummmm I think erybody was saying hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

howdy


----------



## rydert (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmm I think erybody was saying hey



leave it to hfg.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

haters


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

im tryingto be a leader here folks, GAH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

erybody cyber Monday shoppin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> erybody cyber Monday shoppin


 no, sending emails with Dell, got a email telling me my order had been cancelled due to my email had been known to send fraudulent orders before! I ain't ordered but once, another department ordered the last one, neva had a lick of trouble........... now no one will answer me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no, sending emails with Dell, got a email telling me my order had been cancelled due to my email had been known to send fraudulent orders before! I ain't ordered but once, another department ordered the last one, neva had a lick of trouble........... now no one will answer me!




Tonight is the boys last night at the Cafe 356
We gonna let him cook us suppa. County fried deer meat.
Gonna take his washer and dryer up this weekend and see the new place. Can't wait to get them big ol boxes out of the trophy room.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tonight is the boys last night at the Cafe 356
> We gonna let him cook us suppa. County fried deer meat.
> Gonna take his washer and dryer up this weekend and see the new place. Can't wait to get them big ol boxes out of the trophy room.


You & Mr.22 sho ain't gonna know how to act..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang that was a nice deer you kilt.......
> did you tell everyone I said hey?


I did



hdm03 said:


> hey


Hey



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.


Well Hey



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hello


shut it.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tonight is the boys last night at the Cafe 356
> We gonna let him cook us suppa. County fried deer meat.
> Gonna take his washer and dryer up this weekend and see the new place. Can't wait to get them big ol boxes out of the trophy room.


Is that any thing like Chicken fried, cause i sure do love that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You & Mr.22 sho ain't gonna know how to act..............



Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You & Mr.22 sho ain't gonna know how to act..............


I know. H22 gonna be lost.


mudracing101 said:


> Is that any thing like Chicken fried, cause i sure do love that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> erybody cyber Monday shoppin



Matter a fact I am. Gotta git the boy a gun safe. 
He's got more guns than his age.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You & Mr.22 sho ain't gonna know how to act..............



We already made a date when Walking Dead comes back on. Every Sunday have dinner and watch the Walking Dead together.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Poor 22s.

itll get better, im sure.
Now Mr22 can have a nekkid room


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We already made a date when Walking Dead comes back on. Every Sunday have dinner and watch the Walking Dead together.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Got Ol' bad Monday behind me.
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

have  a goodun Mrs 22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Mud, you need to delete that picture of your dream deer and use the picture of your real deer


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you need to delete that picture of your dream deer and use the picture of your real deer



Good idear.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

My new email or such wont let me save image to my pics. Stupid computor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My new email or such wont let me save image to my pics. Stupid computor.


you fixeded it


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 1, 2014)

that's a goodun; Mud!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good idear.


don't look like you were too happy 'bout it though.......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

Afternoon youngins from a wet and cold Kentucky.


----------



## rydert (Dec 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins from a wet and cold Kentucky.



 yo avatar..................lol-ing

sorry........afternoon KyTech


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins from a wet and cold Kentucky.


who are yo.................. OHHHH, Charlie!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> yo avatar..................lol-ing
> 
> sorry........afternoon KyTech


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

A rose with any other avy is still a rose.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you fixeded it


I didnt.



hdm03 said:


> that's a goodun; Mud!!!!


Thanks


KyDawg said:


> A rose with any other avy is still a rose.


I thought you was Quack.


----------



## rydert (Dec 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought you was Quack.



I thought the same thing.......I was wondering what quack was doing in Kentucky


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 1, 2014)

Where did you kill that deer, mudpoacher101?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Where did you kill that deer, mudpoacher101?



Pm incoming.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

I am trying to help Quack improve his image.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am trying to help Quack improve his image.



Thats lost cause


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> A rose with any other avy is still a rose.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 1, 2014)

mudpoacher?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

mudpoacher ~~giggles~~


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

I gotz no birdzzz . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz no birdzzz . .



I snuck down there while you were working and runned dem off.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

TIME!!!!!!!!! Bye ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, sis gets to meet Dert today............ he's the one sending me a deer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I snuck down there while you were working and runned dem off.





You and that stoopid hawk.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

Bbq sammich an fries....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and that stoopid hawk.



Hawk worked day shift and I worked nights. I like that Hawk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Tonight and tmrow night !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

I be a werkin man . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

Called in a day early, so I'm hera too two 2 to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Called in a day early, so I'm hera too two 2 to





Somebody lay out ??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody lay out ??



Yep, thank he called out dead he done called out sick so much


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sup Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2014)

Just passing thru....how y'all iz?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

Good you all healed up


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2014)

Elbo still agravatin me.....talked to the Doc, he said I burst the bursa sack in both elbo and knee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2014)

Gonna go check on jcountry's useless Billy thread for a minute.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, thank he called out dead he done called out sick so much




We don't have that problem out here, somebody misses work here, somethings bad wrong. 





bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Sup Quack




Hey bbh !!  Avatar's looking good !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Elbo still agravatin me.....talked to the Doc, he said I burst the bursa sack in both elbo and knee.





Chiefstuntbro !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

that sounds painful, not sure what it is but burst sound bad


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

I wasn't gonna turn down free money


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nicodemus is running for vice president


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

Gonna be a long night Christmas shopping all day then get called in at 4:30


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Gonna be a long night Christmas shopping all day then get called in at 4:30





Shoulda let that phone ring . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We don't have that problem out here, somebody misses work here, somethings bad wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what everyone that saw it is telling me, it would have been an awesome 3 second video.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> From what everyone that saw it is telling me, it would have been an awesome 3 second video.





It wasn't the fall Chiefstuntbro, it was the sudden stops, all 3 of 'em !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

What a weird night.  Went bowling with my sister.  And saw someone fall.  Then my sister wanted arbys.  Bumped into my first "love"


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

So many options .......I'm got nuthin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What a weird night.  Went bowling with my sister.  And saw someone fall.  Then my sister wanted arbys.  Bumped into my first "love"





Didja buy her a sammich ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja buy her a sammich ??



Shes the manager there..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes the manager there..



Well did she buy you a sammich


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well did she buy you a sammich



I think she charged me double.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja buy her a sammich ??





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes the manager there..





Wycliff said:


> Well did she buy you a sammich





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think she charged me double.











Dang, now I'm hawngray.  Wish I had a Arby's roast beef sammich.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

hgh knows the manager maybe he can hook you up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Po quack..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> hgh knows the manager maybe he can hook you up



I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

Mornin ... Time to make the doenuts!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Mmmmmmm, DC semi frozen slushi .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, DC semi frozen slushi .



Pics of alkkeyhal being added or its all a lie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Pics of alkkeyhal being added or its all a lie!





No alkkeyhal allowed at work . .





I wonder if Arby's in Milledgeville is still open . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Think I'm gonna go ahead and burn my last 2 days of vacation this Sat and Sun, that'll give me 7 in a row off.


Gotta carry the wife to Augusta Thursday, spend the night and has a early Dr's appt Friday.   'Course she's gonna wanna Christmas shop..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

Give me a call I'm off Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna go ahead and burn my last 2 days of vacation this Sat and Sun, that'll give me 7 in a row off.
> 
> 
> Gotta carry the wife to Augusta Thursday, spend the night and has a early Dr's appt Friday.   'Course she's gonna wanna Christmas shop..


burn them if you got them bro!!!


Wycliff said:


> Give me a call I'm off Friday



give me a call also... im off to two too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Give me a call I'm off Friday



Will try and remember !! 





blood on the ground said:


> burn them if you got them bro!!!
> 
> 
> give me a call also... im off to two too


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2014)

praying a biscuit will fall from the sky!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

Good looking pup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> praying a biscuit will fall from the sky!!!





Hawngriest dogs in the WORLD !!!  Good looking Lab !!





Wycliff said:


> Good looking pup





Wait til you meet the crazy one I got at the house..



Resend me yo digits, I forgot to save 'em .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hawngriest dogs in the WORLD !!!  Good looking Lab !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 PM incoming


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> mornin



Sup?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

Well good morning to you making the night go round.  

The eye openers are starting to rise and shine.   Anyone need an eye opener to finish out the 12?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well good morning to you making the night go round.
> 
> The eye openers are starting to rise and shine.   Anyone need an eye opener to finish out the 12?



Thanks I think I'll partake


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)

Nuttin but some high quality H20 here !!!



Stoopid meeting in the morn . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks I think I'll partake



since you went in a day early how many in a row you going to work?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

I think 4 but who knows


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but some high quality H20 here !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stoopid meeting in the morn . .




Mine is Wednesday morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but some high quality H20 here !!!
> 
> Stoopid meeting in the morn . .





Wycliff said:


> Mine is Wednesday morning



Mine's this afternoon after work.   Wheee!!!!!

sorry about the short absence been reading in the sf and the bellyaching is  funny


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine's this afternoon after work.   Wheee!!!!!
> 
> sorry about the short absence been reading in the sf and the bellyaching is  funny



Next year will be a good year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)

Sure hope we can pull out a win Saturday against FSU, man that would make an awesome season !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope they can too


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2014)

Under 2 hours an it's time for a cold one.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin and Quack.  Do any of you guys ever sleep these days??????


I think that I will partake of the hot fresh brewed coffee this morning.  It surely has to be better than the stuff that I had at the "Awful House" yesterday morning about 9:30 AM after my blood work was completed.  At least the scrambled eggs, grits, city ham, toast, and waffle was good but that dang coffee just bit me back after every sip.  They could really take a lesson from the "Cracker Barrel" on how to make great coffee.  Theirs is as smooth as a blend of good liquor.

Hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)

Paperwork, grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



almost


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paperwork, grrrrrrrrr.



agreed.   doing some at home before going in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

Does Billie being in the tyrbidness mean it is actually going to change, or will it still be retreaded?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does Billie being in the tyrbidness mean it is actually going to change, or will it still be retreaded?




Gobblin, I think that it will be plugged, plugged and re-plugged and then re-capped, then retreaded, then ground up and re-used in manufacturing new tires long before that character named Billie comes to his senses.  Personally, I think that his tyrbidness is all flat on both sides!!!

That is the reason that I have NEVER posted anything in the "off the wall" Billie, Billy threads.  

Now, I've got to get busy and do some work this morning so that I can pay my bills.


----------



## rydert (Dec 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, sis gets to meet Dert today............ he's the one sending me a deer!



I think they thought I was gonna rob them..................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

durt, how did ya son do in his last game?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt, how did ya son do in his last game?



he played good, but they lost........ He gets to play in the all-star game this weekend.........we are all pretty excited about that.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


morning maam


rydert said:


> he played good, but they lost........ He gets to play in the all-star game this weekend.........we are all pretty excited about that.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

mudpoacher101?


----------



## rydert (Dec 2, 2014)

mudpoacher


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2014)

Good morning. Beautiful day today.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2014)

mudpoacher101 makes me lol'd all over my shirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mudpoacher101?





rydert said:


> mudpoacher





hdm03 said:


> mudpoacher101 makes me lol'd all over my shirt



Made me giggle too, two , to


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think they thought I was gonna rob them..................


she didn't say nuttin 'bout that, just was like "WOW, thought it was supposed to be a small one".............  Thank you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


helloo my sista!


rydert said:


> he played good, but they lost........ He gets to play in the all-star game this weekend.........we are all pretty excited about that.....


Hugh Mills Stadium, right?


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Beautiful day today.


why, yes it is! Hey you!


hdm03 said:


> morning folks


mernin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

keebs didnt tell me morning, i got the sads


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs didnt tell me morning, i got the sads


 saved the best for last................ Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2014)

How's it going... (in a real cuntry voice)!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> praying a biscuit will fall from the sky!!!



Ain't ner one of yuns said nothin bout my perdy dawg!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> How's it going... (in a real cuntry voice)!


Good, an you darlin'? (In my best southern drawl........)


blood on the ground said:


> Ain't ner one of yuns said nothin bout my perdy dawg!


 Quack did.......... but I will too......... love a lab, but I won't never have another one, them things are hyper as all get out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> saved the best for last................ Mornin!



Morning maam.

BTW, i ALMOST believed that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't ner one of yuns said nothin bout my perdy dawg!



Pretty dog, but that wittle girl holding the dog kinda out shines the dog. Jusssss sayin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't ner one of yuns said nothin bout my perdy dawg!



ur dog looks wet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pretty dog, but that wittler girl holding the dog kinda out shines the dog. Jusssss sayin.



^x2


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



mernin lil lady


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam.
> 
> BTW, i ALMOST believed that


I see a pic on FB that needs to be your avatar............ dang that young'un has THE cutest smile......... when he smiles.......  kinda like his DaDa!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pretty dog, but that wittler girl holding the dog kinda out shines the dog. Jusssss sayin.


I wuz thankin the very same thing!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Hey girl!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I see a pic on FB that needs to be your avatar............ dang that young'un has THE cutest smile......... when he smiles.......  kinda like his DaDa!



I like this avatar cause you can see how big and blue/purple his eyes are.  Im jealous of my own childs eyes 

and thank you


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like this avatar cause you can see how big and blue/purple his eyes are.  Im jealous of my own childs eyes
> 
> and thank you


Oh yeah, that is probably the widest I've seen him hold his eyes open, but that other one makes me just giggle lookin at him!
I can't resist..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

keebs, PM me your email addy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, that is probably the widest I've seen him hold his eyes open, but that other one makes me just giggle lookin at him!
> I can't resist..........



Love it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2014)

I had some breakfast sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese on a bisquit this morning. 2. Why do i have the munchies right now?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, that is probably the widest I've seen him hold his eyes open, but that other one makes me just giggle lookin at him!
> I can't resist..........



Awwww......he's so stinkin cute!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey yall. What have I missed?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2014)

Dropped my car off yesterday at the Ford dealership to get some warranty work done on it & they gave me a Dodge Charger for a loaner car. This thang has got one of them fancy push button starts. It's weird cranking a car with a button & no key.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had some breakfast sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese on a bisquit this morning. 2. Why do i have the munchies right now?



puff puff pass.........


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 2, 2014)

That was dumb on their part. don't they know that "once a dodge, always a dodge?"

That's cause no other dealership gives iny trade in value.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dropped my car off yesterday at the Ford dealership to get some warranty work done on it & they gave me a Dodge Charger for a loaner car. This thang has got one of them fancy push button starts. It's weird cranking a car with a button & no key.



Lawd! What'd you do to them?????


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Lawd! What'd you do to them?????



Nothing...I'm just _lucky_ like that


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, PM me your email addy


 tooo cute!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> tooo cute!



we had a goodtime this weekend once the crying stopped


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we had a goodtime this weekend once the crying stopped


it'll get better!


----------



## rydert (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we had a goodtime this weekend once the crying stopped



what were you crying about nancy?.......homo3 cancel y'alls date?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> what were you crying about nancy?.......homo3 cancel y'alls date?



you know nancy's hormones get out of whack this time every month.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you know nancy's hormones get out of whack this time every month.......



figured as much..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> what were you crying about nancy?.......homo3 cancel y'alls date?



idjit...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2014)

Redneck McQuiver (spelling) gave Mrs. V a recipe for doing deer cube steak when we were at the last KMF, well Deer cube steak, squash caserole, green beans, covered in stewed tomato's, peppers, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mm lunch was good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you know nancy's hormones get out of whack this time every month.......





havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit...



same applies to you


----------



## rydert (Dec 2, 2014)

Santa came to see me early


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 816842
> 
> Santa came to see me early


 naaww, you'rs Ms. Santa's guinea pig!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 816842
> 
> Santa came to see me early



I'm jelly.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm jelly.


now that was funny!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 816842
> 
> Santa came to see me early



looks good!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 816842
> 
> Santa came to see me early


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

man, the driveler lied.  Iv seen more life in a morgue


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm gonna make like a tree and leave.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, the driveler lied.  Iv seen more life in a morgue



the driveler ain't telling the truth???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, the driveler lied.  Iv seen more life in a morgue


 posting bills...........


hdm03 said:


> the driveler ain't telling the truth???


 I thought you'd learned to read after Seth came thru here......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the driveler ain't telling the truth???



driveler is fulladabull


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna make like a tree and leave.



i don't get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it



Tree has leafs and it sounds like leave.. ahh forget about it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 2, 2014)

my trees don't leave; they been in the same spots for years


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tree has leafs and it sounds like leave.. ahh forget about it.



poachingbo$$?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Chistmas tree lit and the backdoor is wide open . Gotta love it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chistmas tree lit and the backdoor is wide open . Gotta love it.



75 today, i'm opening the pool back up!! Cannonball. 
Later ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chistmas tree lit and the backdoor is wide open . Gotta love it.


Shorts & flip-flops??

I'm outta here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

Temporary where a new crown will be in the mouth in two weeks.  Such fun hearing the grinding away of half a toof.   Then they lighten you wallet of all you worked for this week.   How does a working man get ahead?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Temporary where a new crown will be in the mouth in two weeks.  Such fun hearing the grinding away of half a toof.   Then they lighten you wallet of all you worked for this week.   How does a working man get ahead?



he don't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)

Let's head to da mine . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's head to da mine . .



Right behind you quack bro.... Packing a lunch and heading to werk!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

Afternoon night shift


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Right behind you quack bro.... Packing a lunch and heading to werk!





Wycliff said:


> Afternoon night shift





Evenin night walkers !!!!  Hoping this is my last one til next Wed.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin night walkers !!!!  Hoping this is my last one til next Wed.



Good luck you deserve a few off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Wy, will find out in the morning if it can be covered !!



Hey BOG, check yo PM's..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2014)

Where'd Blood go ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd Blood go ???



I'm here


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

PSA don't eat chili cheese dog after midnight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Had a bowl of chili when I first got to work, just ate half a turkey sammich with some HOT pickles, tater salad and baked beans, Chalkmine Charlie don't stand a chance !!


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> PSA don't eat chili cheese dog after midnight


 Why not? My whole freshman year we would go to the Steeple in Spartanburg. I'd order my dogs with mayo and chili, skip the cheese. When you are in a car battle the big gun wins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2014)

Interesting night .... I just got to cuss 2 operators out!! Felt good to!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Interesting night .... I just got to cuss 2 operators out!! Felt good to!!!





You maintenance doods always wanting to pick on us operators.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You maintenance doods always wanting to pick on us operators.



Always showing up saying what did YOU break now


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Done runt my B tech outta the control room


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Always showing up saying what did YOU break now










Wycliff said:


> Done runt my B tech outta the control room





Charlie's firin back . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd like to hear a short bio of Scrapee !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Interesting night .... I just got to cuss 2 operators out!! Felt good to!!!





Wycliff said:


> Always showing up saying what did YOU break now





I'm guessing ya'll have on site maint 24/7 ???



Our maintenance is gone at 11pm, I hafta call 'em in at all times of the night, makes for some interesting conversations with them, and sometimes their wives.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

gotta small war going on at the chalk mine


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Our maintenance is strictly 7-3:30 unless we need them and they always luv to get my phone calls


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm catching on now.  Power Plant.  I sent a young fellow to a tech school that he wanted to go to.  When he graduated, he got a jawb at a power plant maintenance.  About a year into it he was the go to man. problems at to tip top of silo scrubber, buckled on a harness and let a craine operator hoist him 450 feet to cut, weld, fix whatever the problem was.  

at that time Management was coming up with some fool stuff, such as, If you have a rebel flag on your own truck you will not be allowed through the gate, you shall have to walk in.  He told me he knew he had some stickers on his truck such as Eat more possum ( which had a Cofederate flag of sorts if you were artist enough to see it.. Also JOHN DEERE sticker or two. He got wrote up and told to get rid of them or else before write up #2 happened along.  He pondered much . He decided to let himself be an example for the good of the Company,.  He said to get the news media out there to watch him scrape the sticker off his bumper. 
The big day arrived. Nodody at his plant was about it one way or the other. It was a Management jesture of a good thing. Anyway , cameras rolling , he squats and first peels off the John Deere Sticker and says to the cameras.   I understand John Deere recently went through the same store bought manage ment decision such as this . Got in his truck and drove off.  

To this day the only piece of JD equipment he has is a 450 crawler his grand daddy gave him that he bought from GA Forestry Commission as almost wore out. It just sits in the yard as a beloved gift from his grand daddy .   But now, when he is under private contract dredging out ash ponds etc. he has told me that as bad as it could have been, standing up for the flag got him where he is today. While dredging/whatever, you will not see a single piece of JD on the jawb site , only Kamatsu? CAT, and whatever else works best. 

Hate to say it. But you won't see any of his employed texting nor foruming on his time. Either you can or you can't , you will or you won't is his motto. "Eat more possum is your business alone".


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

good for him


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

I think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Ain't too many 'round like that left nowadays Scrapy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You maintenance doods always wanting to pick on us operators.





Wycliff said:


> Always showing up saying what did YOU break now



I should fixem up with a little sparky sparky on their tool box fer messing with me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Sometimes wonder where would I be now if I'da got in my truck and left that day instead of letting the foreman talk me into coming back, 'bout 28 yrs ago ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I should fixem up with a little sparky sparky on their tool box fer messing with me!





Don't mess wit the ole timers, they'll kill ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2014)

morning night crew.  Been awake for ova an hour just couldn't or need to drag it out of bed til now.

I have the coffee brewed


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

'Moanin GW and EE.



Boyz we 'bout got this one whupped !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2014)

Wishing mine was about whopped but I am going to go in swinging.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Safety meeting this morning


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes wonder where would I be now if I'da got in my truck and left that day instead of letting the foreman talk me into coming back, 'bout 28 yrs ago ...


 Most likely you would have found something else and put your nose to the grindstone and shoulder to the wheel doing what you developed as a business.  Made a pile of money but never had your CPA tell you to buy a new truck, didn't tell you you worked so hard driving that old truck couldn't bear to tell you the first year You?He had not sent in the income taxes. So you find out the second year that wife accountant is in cahoots with the CPA . Your tax bill is now two hundred thousand dollar. Why heck ! you would not have made that kind of money at the Plant, even workin hard. You jealouse of my success and hope they ream me a new one while you texting and riding in a new truck. Beats me ! 

Seems like alls you got left is two more years and end up with a gold watch a retirement pension  out the ying yang.
 Seems funny to me now how many folks that retire with such great success want to get up, get out , and start a business. Beats me how somebody like me that started his own business from scratch and has 'voluntarily" paid $750,000 over 50 years don't want to make doodally and stand by and watch his expertise go into history The more I could make the more I would owe. I am very dumb but I ai'nt stupid.   How many folks in this world left can pack mud with a dragline?? A Glorified ditch digger.

You may or may not get a kick out of Mat Dusk's song and graphics , "20 Something". For role reversals. LOL


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am just now getting to this party.

And speaking of a party.  GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS ????

Thanks to Gobblin for the coffee again this morning.  I swear, I don't think this early morning crew ever gets any SLEEP.


Man, I just LOVE this REMIX of this commercial.  Click on it and watch your blood pressure go down instantly.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am just now getting to this party.
> 
> And speaking of a party.  GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS ????
> 
> ...


 That might be a black panther if it was black.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Christmas tree lit and the backdoor is wide open . Gotta love it.




Ya'll will have to forgive BUT since I read this post earlier last night, I have had a mental thought of Mrs. H walking around in her bikini sipping on an EW and DC while admiring her Christmas tree and enjoying the warm air as it drifted inside through the open back door.  

Chris and Mandy sure do make a great pair together and he is surely a lucky fellow too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2014)

Fixed up that smart pants operator ... Went 2 levels up , filled laytex gloves with water and bombed him on da head ... Slipped out the fire escape and around the back of the building .... Dude is ticked off!!! He is blame the lift truck driver....


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 3, 2014)

Pleasant thoughts for to try to get to sleep on before the sun comes up again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2014)

good job BOG

best of luck scrapee

about to fix some b'fast and get this shift started.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Most likely you would have found something else and put your nose to the grindstone and shoulder to the wheel doing what you developed as a business.  Made a pile of money but never had your CPA tell you to buy a new truck, didn't tell you you worked so hard driving that old truck couldn't bear to tell you the first year You?He had not sent in the income taxes. So you find out the second year that wife accountant is in cahoots with the CPA . Your tax bill is now two hundred thousand dollar. Why heck ! you would not have made that kind of money at the Plant, even workin hard. You jealouse of my success and hope they ream me a new one while you texting and riding in a new truck. Beats me !
> 
> Seems like alls you got left is two more years and end up with a gold watch a retirement pension  out the ying yang.
> Seems funny to me now how many folks that retire with such great success want to get up, get out , and start a business. Beats me how somebody like me that started his own business from scratch and has 'voluntarily" paid $750,000 over 50 years don't want to make doodally and stand by and watch his expertise go into history The more I could make the more I would owe. I am very dumb but I ai'nt stupid.   How many folks in this world left can pack mud with a dragline?? A Glorified ditch digger.
> ...





Dang Scrapy, just dang !!  We use to feed blungers in the pits with a dragline, not fun.




blood on the ground said:


> Fixed up that smart pants operator ... Went 2 levels up , filled laytex gloves with water and bombed him on da head ... Slipped out the fire escape and around the back of the building .... Dude is ticked off!!! He is blame the lift truck driver....





Idjit !! 


Big thing at the plant use to be to wet somebody down good with a high pressure hose then pour a bucket of spray dryed clay on 'em.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2014)

get plenty wet an nasty on service truk or drill rig, don't need no help. Course a grease glove shows up from time to time.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Fixed up that smart pants operator ... Went 2 levels up , filled laytex gloves with water and bombed him on da head ... Slipped out the fire escape and around the back of the building .... Dude is ticked off!!! He is blame the lift truck driver....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> get plenty wet an nasty on service truk or drill rig, don't need no help. Course a grease glove shows up from time to time.





'Sup neph !!!


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Safety meeting this morning


  Hey I really like ya'll. No matter what I say, I just realized I jump in with ya'll having a good time. Ya'll thinkin me tryin for Change is way yonder behind me. I am just in it for de fun.  And ya'll do have some mo fun !

Heaven forbid a neuclear one.  Why? I know not!   A coal burning one? Heck, a wood burnin one would do as much damage as coal burnin one according to EPA.  Ya'll just be out dear splitting firewoods with calloused hands stead of texting with calloused fingers tips. LOL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2014)

Time to S, S, and S

cyl tonight or in the morn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>



It was a beautiful thing!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning kids



Mernin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Good morning Day walkers, Sleep tight night shift.
breakfast sausage bisq. wif egg and mustard.
Yes Leroy it has cheese on it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

morning Nancy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Not you homo3, talking to Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2014)

hay.....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Forgot to set my alarm last night  Daughter was late for school this morning. 
Days like this I miss homeschooling. 

Good news though...I got my car back from the dealership.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.....


Morning Dirt.


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Forgot to set my alarm last night  Daughter was late for school this morning.
> Days like this I miss homeschooling.
> ...


Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

blueberry cheesecake. it's what for breakfast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

sams choice cola and a nutter butter for breakfast here


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

that going straight to your hips; nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

mudpoacher?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

wish i had a biscuit like mu did..  minus the mustard..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that going straight to your hips; nancy



man, you have no idea.  Im more fluffy than fluffy now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ya'll will have to forgive BUT since I read this post earlier last night, I have had a mental thought of Mrs. H walking around in her bikini sipping on an EW and DC while admiring her Christmas tree and enjoying the warm air as it drifted inside through the open back door.
> 
> Chris and Mandy sure do make a great pair together and he is surely a lucky fellow too.





blood on the ground said:


> Fixed up that smart pants operator ... Went 2 levels up , filled laytex gloves with water and bombed him on da head ... Slipped out the fire escape and around the back of the building .... Dude is ticked off!!! He is blame the lift truck driver....



GO BLOOD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

Where keebs be?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

Where erybody be


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Errybody slacking


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm herra...........fo now.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

beyond bored today


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

where am I?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> beyond bored today


Go over to the billy thread. They'z some useless people over thera. 


hdm03 said:


> where am I?


Ghost town. RUN!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

not sure if i mentioned this or not but were talking lil man to go see santa for the first time saturday.  Should be interesting


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not sure if i mentioned this or not but were talking lil man to go see santa for the first time saturday.  Should be interesting



he's already talking?........wow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lowes got fruit trees on sale 8.99, bought some pears, plums, persimmons, blueberries, loaded down my truck.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Whopper wif cheese combo for lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just text Keebs, she sick..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Leroy, lil help here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not sure if i mentioned this or not but were talking lil man to go see santa for the first time saturday.  Should be interesting


Can't wait to see the pics! 


mudracing101 said:


> Lowes got fruit trees on sale 8.99, bought some pears, plums, persimmons, blueberries, loaded down my truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just text Keebs, she sick..



Me too. Dang scratchy throat, cough, fever and I'm on an antibiotic for a sinus infection.
Didn't know you could get sick while taking antibiotics. 

Don't know why I came to work today


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too. Dang scratchy throat, cough, fever and I'm on an antibiotic for a sinus infection.
> Didn't know you could get sick while taking antibiotics.
> 
> Don't know why I came to work today



Hope ya feel better soon, go home. One of the women here has come down with a cold, one of the boss's got strep throat, coughing everywhere, i'm like  GO HOME
I dont want to be sick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope ya feel better soon, go home. One of the women here has come down with a cold, one of the boss's got strep throat, coughing everywhere, i'm like  GO HOME
> I dont want to be sick.



I know. I get mad when folks come to work sick.

Didn't feel as bad this mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Afternoon friends, gotta coupla budz coming over, gonna try and kill a mess of dubzzz !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends, gotta coupla budz coming over, gonna try and kill a mess of dubzzz !!!



 Good luck!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

pew pew pew


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

i am feeling good; thanks for axing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 3, 2014)

HOQ shootin some of the brudda s rims?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

Time to go home and drowned this cold.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

likker will kilt those germs


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Y'all makin me thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 3, 2014)

these crackers are making me thirsty


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

I've got to find me a stand up freezer. Let me check the paper. i'll be back.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got to find me a stand up freezer. Let me check the paper. i'll be back.



send all that sausage up here, i'll keep it for ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> send all that sausage up here, i'll keep it for ya



I'll get you some up that way


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll get you some up that way



You so sweet. If I bust one at BIL's this year, imma goin to try and get it down there to them to make for me. It's better than any I ever made or had a processor make for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> You so sweet. If I bust one at BIL's this year, imma goin to try and get it down there to them to make for me. It's better than any I ever made or had a processor make for me



They are not doing deer right now, opening a new store and just to busy to take it on is what they told me. Call before you take it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Later y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

Well the dub shoot SUCKED, wrapped up in birds one day and gone the next, 3 of us ended up with 22.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well the dub shoot SUCKED, wrapped up in birds one day and gone the next, 3 of us ended up with 22.



Think of all the shells you saved.   

Home at last home at last.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Think of all the shells you saved.
> 
> Home at last home at last.





Welcome home brudder,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home brudder,



thank you.  How many days did you end up getting off?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thank you.  How many days did you end up getting off?





Don't hafta be back til next Wed night.  



That'll do me for the year !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't hafta be back til next Wed night.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll do me for the year !!





Good to hear, glad you got it covered


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry about that  Afternoon everybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2014)

Haaaay!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2014)

What a day! 

Just got home from Ok City, Dr. changed my procedure for tomorrow morning instead of Friday.

Tomorrow is going to suck about as bad as today. 

Anyway.......Howdy Yall!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

hey Chief and BOG


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> hey Chief and BOG



Hello Wy, and bog!

Hate to cut out so fast, but it's been one lonnnng day in a car. Got to be at the horsepital at 6:00 am and then lay there perfectly still for 4 hrs. after the procedure with nothing to eat or drink after midnight tonight. I just ate supper.

I'll holler at yall tomorrow with an update.

Take Care!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

Take care Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello chief an WY!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2014)

7 mo howas


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> 7 mo howas



6 mo ova here!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2014)

been up for two and it will be another long day.   I was thursty but have had several cups of coffee waiting for the white screen of death to disappear while I built up calluses on my fingers doing paperwork for work.   Now it is still hot and ready to be served on this Thirstday.  So fill it up and enjoy


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been up for two and it will be another long day.   I was thursty but have had several cups of coffee waiting for the white screen of death to disappear while I built up calluses on my fingers doing paperwork for work.   Now it is still hot and ready to be served on this Thirstday.  So fill it up and enjoy



Thank you Sir! Hope you have a great day today G!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, and good moanin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

My can opener finger is getting itchy!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2014)

Mornin BOG just about got thisun whooped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you BOG and Wy.   

That finger must have a 5 o'clock somewhere alarm built in.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Wycliff, BOD, Gobblin.  

Thanks for the coffee "waker-upper" this morning.  I definitely need to get wide awake so that I can get some serious work done beginning at 7:30 am today.

Oh, and welcome back home to Georgia to "Chief" as it looks like he is going to have a tough day today at the hospital.     I am just glad that he found his way back from Oklahoma City.

Quack probably doesn't know how to act by being off work until next week.  Hope him and Ms. Dawn has a safe trip over this way and all goes well with her treatment.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin BOG just about got thisun whooped





gobbleinwoods said:


> Thank you BOG and Wy.
> 
> That finger must have a 5 o'clock somewhere alarm built in.



Mernin fellers! I'm waiting for some cold weather so I can butcher a hog... I got a list of folks wanting fresh sausage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Morning.......cup of that coffee sho would be good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeffro!!
Morning peeps


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

good luck Jeff!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Mornin folks
Had biscuits covered in milk gravy and sausage last night.. YUMMY


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mornin folks
> Had biscuits covered in milk gravy and sausage last night.. YUMMY



Had a pan sausage , egg and cheese bisquit this morning, mmm good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Had a pan sausage , egg and cheese bisquit this morning, mmm good.



You buying them somewhere or making them at home?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh, hdm03, this time of year they decorate the park with Christmas lights.  its very beautiful there, even at night.  Tho, Im sure you already knew that.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2014)

hay.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Where erey buddy at?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

lol's


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You buying them somewhere or making them at home?



I have a deer made into pan sausage every year and my wife cooked a whole pack and pre made me biscuits and put em in zip lock bags. I have a goot breakfast every morning when she does this


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm is lol-ing all over tha place


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Keebs must still be sick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

homo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

3??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> hdm is lol-ing all over tha place



Have you welcomed the new member????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Dert


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> have you welcomed the new member????



brb


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Carp


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Carp



Is that what ya'll are holding in that pic? A carp? Congrats on such a fine looking carp.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Have you welcomed the new member????



Proper welcome given



mudracing101 said:


> Is that what ya'll are holding in that pic? A carp? Congrats on such a fine looking carp.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I have a deer made into pan sausage every year and my wife cooked a whole pack and pre made me biscuits and put em in zip lock bags. I have a goot breakfast every morning when she does this



Ill swing by your house in the moring for a sausage and biscuit.  thanks in advance


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

so much i could do with that post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9137426&postcount=25

Mr 22 got jokes..

made me lol tho


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

^^^  that made me lol'd on my shirt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so much i could do with that post



what ya mean little lady?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

just add then a behind the and


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> just add then a behind the and





idjit....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2014)

oyvey........ anyone get the license of that truck?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

welcome back keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oyvey........ anyone get the license of that truck?



mud told ya iffin you was gonne ride on the hood to hold on better..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome back keebs


don't know how long it'll last...... still home, not much betta.....


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud told ya iffin you was gonne ride on the hood to hold on better..


As long as it ain't a hood on a BUICK!
Don't know if I caught a virus or if'n it was food poisoning, but I don't EVA wanna go thru this again!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't know how long it'll last...... still home, not much betta.....
> 
> As long as it ain't a hood on a BUICK!
> Don't know if I caught a virus or if'n it was food poisoning, but I don't EVA wanna go thru this again!



You just need a shot of likker..That'll fix it.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Hfh


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Homo3


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

MrsH22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

yes?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

W2h


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't know how long it'll last...... still home, not much betta.....
> 
> As long as it ain't a hood on a BUICK!
> Don't know if I caught a virus or if'n it was food poisoning, but I don't EVA wanna go thru this again!



Hope you get to feeling better maam


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

parc


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You just need a shot of likker..That'll fix it.


 omg, can't even think about likker!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope you get to feeling better maam


 thank you.


hdm03 said:


> parc


 reverse your contacts, you put them on wrong again.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks for the advice keebs.......hope you start feelin' better soon!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> thanks for the advice keebs.......hope you start feelin' better soon!


anything, anytime.............. thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Gotta go meet a guy 'bout a shotgun . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so much i could do with that post






Keebs said:


> oyvey........ anyone get the license of that truck?


Hope your better soon. Take a big ole shot of mustard, it'll help.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go meet a guy 'bout a shotgun . .



Just in time for Christmas, thanks buddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh well, not gonna meet him til 4pm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Hope you feel betta Keebs !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

baconator for lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't know what I want fo dinna ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you feel betta Keebs !!


Thanks. 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> baconator for lunch


 ohgawd.......... I'm hoping this jello will help, if not, it's back to saltines......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know what I want fo dinna ???



food?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> food?





dranky drank?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 4, 2014)

filled up feeders, now sittin at the pond havin a cold one....feels dang good to my soul




reminds me why God won't give me the winnin lotto #s.......I'd be God's own drunk


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Chickle Fil A 2 days in a row! 





Keebs said:


> don't know how long it'll last...... still home, not much betta.....
> 
> As long as it ain't a hood on a BUICK!
> Don't know if I caught a virus or if'n it was food poisoning, but I don't EVA wanna go thru this again!



Dang....sorry you're sick......hope you get better soon!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dranky drank?



meal of CHAMPIONS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2014)

hope you get to feeling betta Keebs.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

How do you post/embed a video ???


----------



## Hankus (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do you post/embed a video ???



carefully


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do you post/embed a video ???



from youtube.....click on share....then embed.....highlight & copy link......then paste into your post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> from youtube.....click on share....then embed.....highlight & copy link......then paste into your post.





Thanks !!!  I'll give it a shot . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay, how do you "share??"


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> hope you get to feeling betta Keebs.........


Thanks, I have "strict" orders from sis that you met to be all well by Saturday, she said she didn't have time to catch nuttin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!!  I'll give it a shot . .


 this oughta be good........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I have "strict" orders from sis that you met to be all well by Saturday, she said she didn't have time to catch nuttin!
> 
> this oughta be good........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, how do you "share??"



Here let me show you...



See it's that easy. 








Keebs said:


> Thanks, I have "strict" orders from sis that you met to be all well by Saturday, she said she didn't have time to catch nuttin!
> 
> this oughta be good........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

The video I posted is a joke BTW! I do NOT stand with Hilary!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> The video I posted is a joke BTW! I do NOT stand with Hilary!


 glad you clarified that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> glad you clarified that!



what she said


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what she said



what she said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett?

Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay, I got the "share" and embed part, copy link and paste I don't get ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

"I have no friends to help me now . . ." 


Soggy Bottom Boys . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Ya'll done up and left me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Hope Dawn doesn't expect me to drive to Augusta this eve..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Did I mention I'm off til next Wed ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Think I'll take my marbles and go home .




Crayons too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 4, 2014)

whats goin on in hera


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> whats goin on in hera





nuttin, erybody left me all by myself


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll done up and left me . .



Had to bring kids to the dentist. 

Ok you see the link right? Now do you know how to highlight the link? Put your cursor at the end on the text & then while holding down the mouse button move your cursor over the words once it's all highlighted then press ctrl + C 
Next open your post you wanna make here then press Ctrl + V to paste the link. 

Make sense???


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett?
> 
> Keebs?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 4, 2014)

I think all the mods are napping...can't even get a bot post removed.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think all the mods are napping...can't even get a bot post removed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Had to bring kids to the dentist.
> 
> Ok you see the link right? Now do you know how to highlight the link? Put your cursor at the end on the text & then while holding down the mouse button move your cursor over the words once it's all highlighted then press ctrl + C
> Next open your post you wanna make here then press Ctrl + V to paste the link.
> ...





Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . .



Bless yer heart!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

what I look like trying to figure out what Crickett's tawkin 'bout . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bless yer heart!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here let me show you...
> 
> 
> 
> See it's that easy.





Crickett, I have already unleashed six goons riding in all black vehicles and they are heading up your way for some serious mind adjustments to you !!!! 

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>



Crickett said:


> The video I posted is a joke BTW! I do NOT stand with Hilary!





Than after getting my blood pressure up and out of sight, I scroll on down and see your next post.   I surely hope that I can get some cell service to these goons and slow them down long enough for them to understand that you were just jiving all of us.  Hopefully, I can get them turned around and headed back this way before dark.   

I was scared that I was going to have to get out my hammer and   but now that I see that you are just kidding and it was just a joke, well I still  you and it sure is nice that we are on the same political side.  


I seriously thought that you were taking some of "waddler's" medication when I read your original post.  Glad that I was soooooo wrong.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

I need somebody to call me and walk me thru this..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need somebody to call me and walk me thru this..



Whashew want me to call you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Whashew want me to call you





shugabreeches


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> shugabreeches



Oh yeah ......

Hey you still got them jeans I loaned ya ..... The ones with no back pockets?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Crickett, I have already unleashed six goons riding in all black vehicles and they are heading up your way for some serious mind adjustments to you !!!!
> 
> >
> >
> ...





No No 


Hooked On Quack said:


> shugabreeches





blood on the ground said:


> Oh yeah ......
> 
> Hey you still got them jeans I loaned ya ..... The ones with no back pockets?



Dear God what have I walked in on???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh yeah ......
> 
> Hey you still got them jeans I loaned ya ..... The ones with no back pockets?





Tawkin 'bout yo Rock Hudson jeans wit da zipper in da back ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> shugabreeches





blood on the ground said:


> Oh yeah ......
> 
> Hey you still got them jeans I loaned ya ..... The ones with no back pockets?





Crickett said:


> Dear God what have I walked in on ????





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tawkin 'bout yo Rock Hudson jeans wit da zipper in da back ???





Crickett, I don't know about you BUT I am putting my hands over my eyes and slowly backing out of this thread.      

Catch up with ya'll later !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

EE musta justa woke up from his nap to put on a new pair of Depends . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

"Drivin on a dirt road, swerving like Im George Jones, cold beer settin on the console..."


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Crickett, I don't know about you BUT I am putting my hands over my eyes and slowly backing out of this thread.
> 
> Catch up with ya'll later !!!!!



EE.... I ran outta here! 



Quack did ya figure out how to embed yet?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Three women go down to Mexico one night to celebrate college graduation, get  drunk, and wake up in jail, only to find that they are to be executed in the  morning, though none of them can remember what they did the night before.

 The first one, a redhead, is strapped in the electric chair, and is asked  if  she has any last words. She says, "I just graduated from Brigham Young University, and believe in the almighty power of God to intervene on the behalf of the innocent," They throw the switch and nothing happens.

They all immediately prostrate themselves; beg for h er forgiveness, and release her. 



The second one, a brunette, is strapped in and gives her last  words, "I just graduated from the Harvard School of Law and I believe in the  power of justice to intervene on the part of the innocent." They throw the switch and again, nothing happens.

Again, they all immediately prostrate themselves; beg for her forgiveness, and release her.

The last one, a blond, is strapped in and says, "Well, I'm from GA Tech and just graduated with a degree in Electrical Engineering, and I'll tell you right now, you ain't gonna electrocute nobody if you don't plug this thing in.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Three women go down to Mexico one night to celebrate college graduation, get  drunk, and wake up in jail, only to find that they are to be executed in the  morning, though none of them can remember what they did the night before.
> 
> The first one, a redhead, is strapped in the electric chair, and is asked  if  she has any last words. She says, "I just graduated from Brigham Young University, and believe in the almighty power of God to intervene on the behalf of the innocent," They throw the switch and nothing happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

All is well.....be home shortly.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2014)

wonder how Jeff C. is doing?


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All is well.....be home shortly.






neva mind.....................


glad all is well..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

W2H = suck


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All is well.....be home shortly.







Hooked On Quack said:


> W2H = suck



Quack =


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> W2H = suck



Quack = Butthurt over GT joke


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Quack =


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey Quack just curious.....did you go to GA Tech?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2014)

wonder how Jeff C. is doing?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Quack just curious.....did you go to GA Tech?



NO, He wasn't smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

I done missed all da fun!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Three women go down to Mexico one night to celebrate college graduation, get  drunk, and wake up in jail, only to find that they are to be executed in the  morning, though none of them can remember what they did the night before.
> 
> The first one, a redhead, is strapped in the electric chair, and is asked  if  she has any last words. She says, "I just graduated from Brigham Young University, and believe in the almighty power of God to intervene on the behalf of the innocent," They throw the switch and nothing happens.
> 
> ...


giggle


Jeff C. said:


> All is well.....be home shortly.


glad all is well jeff


rydert said:


> wonder how Jeff C. is doing?


idjit


Hooked On Quack said:


> W2H = suck


giggle


Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack = Butthurt over GT joke


i think i loled so hard i ruptured something.


Workin2Hunt said:


> NO, He wasn't smarter than a 5th grader.



toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

1st coffee of the day since 4:30 this moanin. Might as well be Irish!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Reckon I'mon have to read back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

They found 2 blockages, but they were ONLY 40 and 50%.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They found 2 blockages, but they were ONLY 40 and 50%.



I assume this is better than expected?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I assume this is better than expected?



Yessir.....they won't touch them unless they are 80%. If either one had been they would have done an angioplasty or a stent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Or worse, another bypass depending on where the blockage is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tawkin 'bout yo Rock Hudson jeans wit da zipper in da back ???



No idjit I got those .... I'm lookin for the ones that are kinda skretchy so they fit like a glove!! No Back Pockets is the way ta go...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.....they won't touch them unless they are 80%. If either one had been they would have done an angioplasty or a stent.



great news!!  you should get Jag to pour you a drink to celebrate if you can stop him for scaring birds long enough


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

BOG gonna buy yoga pants?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Also, it took much longer because they had to go through the groin because I've had a bypass, and because I'm on blood thinners and a bleeder, they had to keep me there longer to make sure I wasn't going to bleed out. Took them 15-20 mins with 2 nurses applying heavy pressure to stop the bleeding at entry sight.

Now, I've got to quit smoking, got chewed out purty bad by DR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG gonna buy yoga pants?



Luv me some Yoga pants


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Also, it took much longer because they had to go through the groin because I've had a bypass, and because I'm on blood thinners and a bleeder, they had to keep me there longer to make sure I wasn't going to bleed out. Took them 15-20 mins with 2 nurses applying heavy pressure to stop the bleeding at entry sight.
> 
> Now, I've got to quit smoking, got chewed out purty bad by DR.


were they pretty nurses 


Jeff C. said:


> Luv me some Yoga pants



not on dudes NoNo


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> filled up feeders, now sittin at the pond havin a cold one....feels dang good to my soul
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nitram4891 said:


> I think all the mods are napping...can't even get a bot post removed.


You have a good birthday?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I need somebody to call me and walk me thru this..


I know that feeling.



Jeff C. said:


> All is well.....be home shortly.






blood on the ground said:


> No idjit I got those .... I'm lookin for the ones that are kinda skretchy so they fit like a glove!! No Back Pockets is the way ta go...


 



Jeff C. said:


> Also, it took much longer because they had to go through the groin because I've had a bypass, and because I'm on blood thinners and a bleeder, they had to keep me there longer to make sure I wasn't going to bleed out. Took them 15-20 mins with 2 nurses applying heavy pressure to stop the bleeding at entry sight.
> 
> Now, I've got to quit smoking, got chewed out purty bad by DR.


 You had me to you said through the groin , then i passed out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

This post is for rhbama:

My CABG graft is working very well, showing good collateral's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

ill self moderate at this point...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Glad you aint dead Jeffro!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

I was worried sick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

I was fixin to call you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> were they pretty nurses
> 
> 
> not on dudes NoNo



They look purty good with their lil nurse uniform and hats on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You have a good birthday?
> I know that feeling.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

w2h?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad you aint dead Jeffro!!



I was a lil worried Mudro!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They look purty good with their lil nurse uniform and hats on.



scrubs seem to make all women x10 hotter i dont know why, but they do


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1st coffee of the day since 4:30 this moanin. Might as well be Irish!!



 



Jeff C. said:


> They found 2 blockages, but they were ONLY 40 and 50%.







Jeff C. said:


> Also, it took much longer because they had to go through the groin because I've had a bypass, and because I'm on blood thinners and a bleeder, they had to keep me there longer to make sure I wasn't going to bleed out. Took them 15-20 mins with 2 nurses applying heavy pressure to stop the bleeding at entry sight.
> 
> Now, I've got to quit smoking, got chewed out purty bad by DR.



Glad everything went well! 



You can do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> :
> You can do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Supposed to go bowling with my cousin tonight..
Had to ask him if I could use his bowling balls.   Very awkward convo...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

hdm03, if you can pull yourself away from the park long enough, feel free to join us in a game of bowling


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Supposed to go bowling with my cousin tonight..
> Had to ask him if I could use his bowling balls.   Very awkward convo...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

bye mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Glad everything went well!
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it!



Miz Crikky, I've told MizT for years to drop me off in the wilderness for 30 days and I'll come back a different man.


Embedded for Quack! 



I need to hook up with Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

<----------Big 'ol juicy hamburger!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------Big 'ol juicy hamburger!



Hamburger okay.   cig afterwards No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Quack just curious.....did you go to GA Tech?





Yes mam, I was a "walk on" the baseball team, flunked out in the first quarter, then pizzed away my parents $$$ at Georgia College fo 3 mo years.  Was highly recruited in high school, but nobody wants a pitcher with a blowed out shoulder, been scoped twice and cut on twice.


Now Ima 51 yr old nobody werkin a swang shift..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Chiefbro, glad you're okay, you gotta do right brother.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes mam, I was a "walk on" the baseball team, flunked out in the first quarter, then pizzed away my parents $$$ at Georgia College fo 3 mo years.  Was highly recruited in high school, but nobody wants a pitcher with a blowed out shoulder, been scoped twice and cut on twice.
> 
> 
> Now Ima 51 yr old nobody werkin a swang shift..



You went to GA Tech & you can't figure out how to embed a video....that makes W2H's joke even funnier 



















I didn't go to college.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You went to GA Tech & you can't figure out how to embed a video....that makes W2H's joke even funnier
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What don't you understand that I flunked out ???


Your post was very hurtful, doubt I'll eva get ova it.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What don't you understand that I flunked out ???
> 
> 
> Your post was very hurtful, doubt I'll eva get ova it.



 I'm sorry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm sorry





All curled up in the fetal position in my bean bag chair.


Wife just came in and kicked me, dog peed on me.  What could possibly be next ??


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All curled up in the fetal position in my bean bag chair.
> 
> 
> Wife just came in and kicked me, dog peed on me.  What could possibly be next ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





Datz mo betta ..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Cricket made me lol.  I think quack gonna need the theroputical after that burn


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz mo betta ..


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What don't you understand that I flunked out ???
> 
> 
> Your post was very hurtful, doubt I'll eva get ova it.


Porstaf application in the mail.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All curled up in the fetal position in my bean bag chair.
> 
> 
> Wife just came in and kicked me, dog peed on me.  What could possibly be next ??



Just wait until the cat gets the news.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Blake Sheltons "The more I drank" 



Post it up Crickett  !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Porstaf application in the mail.





Thanx brudder !!!  SINCLAIR in da house !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just wait until the cat gets the news.



He better hope pooh don't find out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Someone post a tutorial video for quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, glad you're okay, you gotta do right brother.



I've got to get serious about it Hoss!


Crikett = meanie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to get serious about it Hoss!
> 
> 
> Crikett = meanie





Hang in there bro, don't think I can handle Mz T, Jag and Dawn . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blake Sheltons "The more I drank"
> 
> 
> 
> Post it up Crickett  !!!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone post a tutorial video for quack




I couldn't find one that he could follow & understand. 


Jeff C. said:


> I've got to get serious about it Hoss!
> 
> 
> Crikett = meanie



No No


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett be crackin on Quack . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Couldn't post the official video b/c the embedding has been disabled on youtube.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

"World biggest lubbin machineeee!!"


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett be crackin on Quack . .





 W2H


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Quack got to the video you want to post.

With your mouse *left* click on share, embed will come up and*left* click on it. When you click on embed the url will come up, *right* click on it, that will highlight it in blue, *right* click on it and a box will pop up, *right* click on 'copy'. Go back to your gon post and *right* click in box where you want the video to appear, that box will pop up again and you will *left* click on 'paste' and the embedded url will appear in your post. When you submit it, the embedded video will appear. 

It sounds like a lot, but it isn't.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> W2H





Take this . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take this . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack got to the video you want to post.
> 
> With your mouse *left* click on share, embed will come up and*left* click on it. When you click on embed the url will come up, *right* click on it, that will highlight it in blue, *right* click on it and a box will pop up, *right* click on 'copy'. Go back to your gon post and *right* click in box where you want the video to appear, that box will pop up again and you will *left* click on 'paste' and the embedded url will appear in your post. When you submit it, the embedded video will appear.
> 
> It sounds like a lot, but it isn't.





Crap.  



Will try it later, unloading Christmas crap from the attic...




Was going to Augusta tonight, but Dawn didn't feel like it.  Headed that way first thang in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

I poked Crickett..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was going to Augusta tonight, but Dawn didn't feel like it.  Headed that way first thang in the morning.



For Dawn ----> 





Hooked On Quack said:


> I poked Crickett..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

Aight I gotta go finish my knitting projects & get the kids in bed. Later y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^ hdm03's family reunion . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

I sent that pic to my mama....she didn't understand it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I sent that pic to my mama....she didn't understand it





I'll send her a selfie, she'll get "it" then . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll send her a selfie, she'll get "it" then . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Last shot of WT 101. Gotta get past the 40 & 50 %'ers!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2014)

Afternoon everyone


glad everything came back ok for you Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Chiefbro thank mebbe I'll send her a pic of 'Pooh . .




I'll call you this weekend and getcha to tawk me thru the video postin thang .



Good evening Wy, hope you have a smooth one bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> 
> glad everything came back ok for you Chief



Afternoon Wy, thanks bud!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro thank mebbe I'll send her a pic of 'Pooh . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4, I'll be here..... 

Can't wait to see GT upset Fla St. in the ACC


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Wish you'd quit trickethin me, i look every time . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2014)

Quack she might


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Quack she might





erybody love da Pooh !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

My pooter or gon sho is slow tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My pooter or gon sho is slow tonight




Mine's going backards.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Now it's FAAAAAAST /????


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2014)

My puter keeps giving me the white screen


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Now it's workin....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

My phones doing fine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

whaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

I forgot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Nancy in da house !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

Not feeling to good either tummy hurts


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Live from work!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not feeling to good either tummy hurts





Sorry lil fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work!!!!





drunk from home


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not feeling to good either tummy hurts



Uh Oh......hope you get betta bro!



blood on the ground said:


> Live from work!!!!



blood = LFW


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

oops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2014)

Long day....gonna go hang wit da Jag and get a late night snack....CYL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Chiefdrunkem and Quackbro = DFH


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Locker down!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

Hope all my nightwalkin bro's have a good one !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope all my nightwalkin bro's have a good one !!



Goodnight Quackbro!

Man bad idea t shirts .....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Mernin all you day shiftas... It's frydy!!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin all you day shiftas... It's frydy!!!!



How you get on at 3.38?  no matter, Little print come up for me till now... 4.19 .. Just as well likely.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

GM Scrapee and Wy oh and BOG

Either want a cup to three of freshly brewed?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you, sir


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thank you, sir



Is this your attitude or do you have to continue to be LFW this weekend?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't see pics at work but if it looks like this  that's about how I feel


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 5, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Hope all of you early risers are having a good day so far.  I read back a few pages this morning and dang, I wish that I hadn't found out all of that information.  

Looks like it is about time to lock down this driveler thread and hopefully someone will getting another one cooking and soon too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> How you get on at 3.38?  no matter, Little print come up for me till now... 4.19 .. Just as well likely.


Clock is wrong.. it was about 5 after 4 when I made that post...


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Clock is wrong.. it was about 5 after 4 when I made that post...



Possibly so.  I thought I was a good boy and got to church on time a week late er .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

incase yall missed th launch of Orion..
http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3640126.shtml?cat=1


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Raise your arms and watch your knees and exit to the right please... This ride is ova... Locker down!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

hay...........

Last Post.
Lock it Down.
Thank You.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

She gone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They found 2 blockages, but they were ONLY 40 and 50%.


Good news Chief!
Mernin, LFW for me today too........... hope I can make it all day, still ain't 100%........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Well I thought so anyway...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Is LFW a new fishin club?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

See ya


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

someone get another one going! please..........


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

last post.....everyone clear out of here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03, pull the plug on thisun


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Mornin.....I'm skeered to post in this'un.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Good morning, its my Friday!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Whoa..... wait.. last post. Some body start a new one.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

i guess i should lock this one down


----------

